# Babsie Contest prep. Pic and Journal



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

I will post my journals later today.

Front and Back Relaxed


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

Right & Left side relaxed


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

Front pose


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

Back Pose


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

Side Pose


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

*Measurements Pics taken 9/21/03*

Neck:13.5
Chest: 36.5
Arm:  12
Waist:  27.5
Hip:  31
Quad/Thigh:  22.5
Cavles:  15
Weight:  156
B/F:  21%


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

*Proud to Announce*

I'm proud to announce since the last time I've weighed in and B/F was taken.  I'm now down to 150lbs & 19%

Original B/F Pics taken & weigh in was:  9/21/03

Last B/F and weigh in was:  9/24/03


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

*9/21/03 Diet Plan Thru 9/26/03*

Date:  9/21/03	

1 Week Plan:	

5:30am	Meal: 1
	Protein Shake (water)
	Supplements:  2 Lipo 6, 4 Amino Acids, Multi Vitamin
6:30am*	Cardio
	30 min
8:30am	Meal: 2
	4 Egg Whites
	1 Yolk
	Supplements:  4 Amino Acids, Betagen, 1 Vanadyl
11:30am	Meal: 3
	6oz Chicken Breast
	1 tsp Mayonnaise
	2 Cups Lettuce:  Salt, Pepper
	Supplements:  4 Amino Acids, Apple CV, Lipo 6
1pm *	Cardio Brisk 30 min walk
2:30pm	Meal: 4
	SAME AS MEAL ONE
	Supplements:  4 Amino Acids, 1 Vanadyl & 1 tsp Creatine
5:30pm	Meal: 5
	1 Can Tuna Fish
	1 Tsp Peanut Butter
	Supplements:  Lipo 6, 4 Amino Acids, Apple CV, Betagen
7pm *	Weight Train:  1 hour using BCAA's
8pm *	Betagen & Vanadyl
8:15pm*	Cardio:  25min HIIT
8:45pm	Meal: 6
	Lean Protein
	Flax Seed Oil
	1 Cup Broccoli						
	Supplements:  4 Amino Acids						

10pm	Supplement:  ZMA


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

*9/22/03 Training*

Chest and Shoulders

Shoulders:

5 sets Front and Side Shoulder raises:

25lbs.  8-10 raises to the side
no rest
25lbs. 8-10 raises to the front
no rest
25lbs. 4-6 alternating front and side raises (front and side raise counts as 1, one arm at a time)
no rest
hold for as long as you can

Chest:

5 sets Incline Bench Chest Fly Drop Sets:

Weight 35lbs 4-6, drop 25lbs 6-8, Drop 20lbs 10-15.
Used spotter on last drop using 20lbs when hit 8.  Very lightly spotted.

3 Bench Press Drop Set:

135lbs 1-3, 90lbs 3-6, 60lbs 8-10

3 sets Abs:

Decline crunch 25lb weight behind head (30)
no rest
Captains Chair (spotter throws legs down) (20)
no rest
Resistance band/Ball crunch (30)
Wait 30 to 60 secs and start new set.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

*Goal*

I wanted to share a pic of my husband and I.  This was taken in Indianapolis, IN on June 7th, 2003.  My very first Figure Competition.  NPC Indianapolis BB, Fitness & Figure Comp.  I TOOK 3RD PLACE.  What's bitter sweet is, my trainers wife also competed in this competition.  She's competed now for a couple years and has been training longer than me.  She placed 4th.  How awsome of a feeling is that!!!  Talk about bitter sweet.

I trained 3 months for this.  Started my diet 2 months prior.  I weighed 175lbs.
2 months later I weighed 135lb and 13-14%b/f

My future goal:  To become a Pro-Figure Athlete.  Also, to motivate and inspire people along with my two children to achieve what's in their hearts.  With my changes, I've motivated many people; at work, at home, gym, friends and family.  Hopefully, I can motivate the people here in IM who are in doubt, that they too can achieve.  "Take the road to success and don't look back!"


----------



## david (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your info, prep, training and pictures!  Magnificent, Babsie!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks David 

I was beginning to wonder if anyone was going to write back with any comments.

Maybe we should make another thread:  IM Competition Conversation?  Don't know.

Are you doing the IM Comp?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 25, 2003)

great pics babsie.
when is your next comp?
i am going for my figure pro card too


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

My next competition is October 25th 2003.  Next month   which is the only reason my current diet set up is soo strict.  If I don't make that one, I aim to compete November 1st in Kentucky NPC.  I honestly do not think I'll be ready for Octobers.  Other people seem to think so due to the mass changes I've made already.  We'll see.  Originally I was going to do but had diet problems.  Now, for some reason, everything is starting to come together.  

Anywho, if we're allowed (for journal/progress sake) I plan to take photo's in two weeks, then again of the competition (either ONBF or NPC.)  The ONBF is in Lancaster Ohio and NPC, in Ky.

Thank you for the compliment 

All it took was for me to see one competition and I knew it was for me.  After training and seeing results, I was hooked.  No bigger high than achieving a satisfying goal.  Going Pro is my dream I challenge to make reality.  In an odd way, this has inspired me to consider personal training.  I love people and I enjoy helping them.  I also love to trouble shoot.  Great mystery.

K  sweetie  I'm soooooo tired and need to get some sleep.  Same drill 5:30am protein/cardio...blah blah blah....when all I wish I was doing, is SLEEPING.......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 27, 2003)

*9/24/03 Work Out*

Hi me........hello you......how is me?   Me is fine.  How is you?  You is doing great!  Nice to hear........

Okay....I'm being goofy.  Must me the NO CARB WEEK......

Back:

Pull downs (warm up 70lbs) 12 to 15, 2 sets.

Bent over pull backs. (pull arms straight back, starting at head level)
4-5 Sets
25lb barbells  (8-10 reps)
no rest
15lb bar bell
Bent over side raise for delts (8-10 reps)

Cable rows:
4 Sets

110lbs (8-10 reps)
No rest
Bent over rows
65lb barbell  (6-8 reps)

Rear Delts Machine (don't know the name)
5 Sets
60lbs (10 Reps)

Bi & Tri Combo
4 Sets
Straight Bar curls (10 reps)
No Rest
Hammer curls 35lbs  (10 reps)
No Rest
tricep pull downs 60lbs (10 reps)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 27, 2003)

*9/26/03 Work Out*

Not feeling too well.  Work out wasn't good but I worked through it.

Legs:
4-5 Sets
Hack Squats 150lbs (12-15 reps)
No Rest
Leg Press  200lbs (8-10 reps)
No Rest
Leg Raises 80lbs (10 reps)    FIRE FIRE FIRE  FIRE   FIRE Can you say BURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNN  BABY BURRRRNNNNN?

Walking double up lunges holding 25lb dumb bells 
3 Sets

Hamstrings 4 sets (8-10 reps)
Reverse Hyperextension 65lbs 
No rest
Leg extensions 110lb
No rest
30 sec sprint at 10rpm

Calves 4 sets (Reps are different, see note linked to exercise)
Donkey 280lbs, 12-15 reps
No rest
Calve raises  300lbs (10 slow and controlled, 10 fast and steady)
No rest
Sitting Calve raises 100lbs,  (10 no excuses)
Streeeeeeeeeetch     stretcccccccccchhhhhh....Whewww mamma

Abs
Used Elastic bands (wraped around bench) stretched as far as could go while rolling body off "balance ball" rolled out as far as bands would stretch, until glutes were almost touching the floor while having back supported by ball and holding onto bands with hands.  Keeping hands by ears.  
30 Quick Crunch reps, 3 Sets
No Rest
Standing Cable Crunch (80lbs) 15 reps


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 27, 2003)

*9/27/03 Weigh in*

Alright.  I lost 2 more lbs and 1%b/f

I'm now 148lbs and 18% b/f

note:  I hold about 8-10lbs of water.





Another note:  For who ever is reviewing my journal.  I do cardio like crazy.  Every day is cardio.  9/24 I didn't do cardio due to stomach upset.  This I believe was due to too much ephedra based product.  Took 4 Tums which helped me through my weight training.  After weight training, stomach was upset again.  Went home, fell asleep immediately......If I didn't.....Well.......it would've been me holding the toilet all night.  not good.

One more note:  I felt I was getting upset stomach due to the NO CARB week diet soo....guess what.......I had a yam, whole banana and 1/2 cup oatmeal to put me back in the game.  It worked.  Not immediately but within 30 mins.  I began to feel better.  

Now I feel fat.........Ewww...


----------



## Rissole (Sep 28, 2003)

Nice arms and shoulders Babs


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

Hi Babs! Great to have you in the compitition!!!  The conversation thread you showed an interest in is called "Online Comp conversation and whoring thread" (Threw the word whore in there to attract people like David and Burner, our 2 most elustrious whores at IM.com) hahaha  Thread =   http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21373

Your photos are outstanding and at 1st I was wondering why you were entering this because you already look remarkable.  After seeing your entering a contest I figured it out.  A little extra motivation and support.  Well I can only say that is what we are here for. If you read any of my original reasons for this contest you would know that I also wish to help motivate and assist people in reaching their goals as well as myself.   We have several females here (J'Bo and JODI)  that are experienced in fitness complition and well versed in all the sports aspects.  They are here to help you with any questions or support that you may require or just to talk about things. The rest of us Jabronies are here to root you on and push you hard towards your goal.   
Regarding your Journal,  we try to respect it for its value to you and not post "one liners" but instead leave posts training and diet related.  This way JODI and J'bo for example don't have to scroll 3 pages of compliments to get to your next meal and or workout. Anyway, I'm out of wind.   I wish you all the best and Good luck to you in your upcoming contest!!!!!  You look fantastic and I can see a promising competitive career in your future.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Nice arms and shoulders Babs




Thanks Rissole.  I'm working hard and I bet you are too.  Keep  it up.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hi Babs! Great to have you in the compitition!!!  The conversation thread you showed an interest in is called "Online Comp conversation and whoring thread" (Threw the word whore in there to attract people like David and Burner, our 2 most elustrious whores at IM.com) hahaha  Thread =   http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21373
> 
> Your photos are outstanding and at 1st I was wondering why you were entering this because you already look remarkable.  After seeing your entering a contest I figured it out.  A little extra motivation and support.  Well I can only say that is what we are here for. If you read any of my original reasons for this contest you would know that I also wish to help motivate and assist people in reaching their goals as well as myself.   We have several females here (J'Bo and JODI)  that are experienced in fitness complition and well versed in all the sports aspects.  They are here to help you with any questions or support that you may require or just to talk about things. The rest of us Jabronies are here to root you on and push you hard towards your goal.
> Regarding your Journal,  we try to respect it for its value to you and not post "one liners" but instead leave posts training and diet related.  This way JODI and J'bo for example don't have to scroll 3 pages of compliments to get to your next meal and or workout. Anyway, I'm out of wind.   I wish you all the best and Good luck to you in your upcoming contest!!!!!  You look fantastic and I can see a promising competitive career in your future.



Hey there Fire

You wondered why I was competing in the Online IM Competition.  Well, I'm an athlete and when I'm up for a challenge, it makes me work all that much harder.  Just like if I'm weight training with someone else, I'll try to "out do" them.  I can hang with the guys and prefer to because of their intensity level.  Most of the girls in my gym are more so there for gossip.  Which, gets on my nerves.  So, working out with men makes for competition and motivation because they will not let me rest during a set when I'm in BURNING pain.  The "push" will get you futher in gains.  So yeah, this is extra motivation.  The girls are all awsome and I know they're going to do well.

Jodi and J'Bo are both excellant ladies.  I believe if I have any questions, they'll be right there to help.

Thank you for wishing me luck.  I'm gonna need it that's for sure.  The competition's getting tough and tougher each time as the word of mouth spreads about "Figure" classes.  

BTW  --  I tried to change my thread to include the word Whoring, and, the only thing it updated was the topic of my first post.  Maybe you can help spread the word?  It's going to be very informational.

Again, thanks for your compliments.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

Oh damn girl, so now you think you can whore with the best of us guys too??????  Damn your spunky. hahahaha  Well I really wish you lived around me because I'd grab you up as a workout partner in an instant if I had the chance.  Your attitude is rock solid and I love it!!  Maybe I should take that "good luck" back and give it to someone else.  I'm feeling that you don't need much of that.  and you didn't have to thank me for the compliments, they were well deserved.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

*9/29 thru 10/05 Diet Plan*

Date:  9/30/03 Thru 10/05/03	

1 Week Plan:		

5:30am	Meal: 1		
	Protein Shake (water)
	Supplements:  2 Lipo 6, 4 Amino Acids, Multi Vitamin
6:30am*	Cardio		
	45 min		
8:30am	Meal: 2		
	4 Egg Whites	
	1 Yolk		
	Supplements:  4 Amino Acids, Betagen, 1 Vanadyl
11:30am	Meal: 3		
	6oz Chicken Breast	
	Flax Seed Oil	
	2 Cups Lettuce:  Salt, Pepper
	Supplements:  4 Amino Acids, Apple CV, Lipo 6
2:30pm	Meal: 4		
	SAME AS MEAL ONE
	Supplements:  4 Amino Acids, 1 Vanadyl & 1 tsp Creatine
5:30pm	Meal: 5		
	1 Can Tuna Fish	
	1 tsp Mayonnaise	
	1 Cup Broccoli	
	Supplements:  Lipo 6, 4 Amino Acids, Apple CV, Betagen
7pm *	Weight Train:  1 hour using BCAA's  On Monday, Tuesday and Friday or Sat. Note If 
8pm *	Betagen & Vanadyl	
8:15pm*	Cardio:  25min HIIT	
8:45pm	Meal: 6	  This meal replaces 1 of 5 meals  Carbs                          on Wednesday & Saturday
	1 Yam		
	Banana		
	tsp Butter		
	Supplements:  5 Amino Acids

10pm	Supplement:  ZMA


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

hey Babsie, do you do yuor own diet or do you have a trainer????


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2003)

thought i'd say hi and let you know i'm following along!  glad to have you here with us.

how many weeks out from your contest now?  you're doing great!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

*Monday Weight Train*

Warm up:  Bench Press  80lbs 10-15 reps

Shoulders:

Same work out as Monday.  
Front and Side shoulder raises, no rest then hit alternating side and front raise.  Set of 4

Front Hammer Shoulder Raise
15lbs barbells.  Raise right arm up and down once then left arm up and down.  That counts as 1 rep.  Total reps:  10  Total Sets: 5

Tri's:

Stand with shoulders leaning against support stand while having feet planted away from you.  Now standing at a slant.  Using 30lb Dumb bells, (doing the opposite of standing Tri, pull downs) place dumb bells about an inch away from chest and push up to the ceiling, with out locking elbows on the way up.  This is almost like doing Tri set, standing using dumb bells behind the head.  I do them that way but for this set, I did them in front, raising them.
Reps:  30   Set:  4
NO REST
Standing Cable press downs using V bar.
60lbs 
Reps:  8-10  Set:  4
NO REST
Scull Crushers using straight Bar
45lbs
Reps:  8-10  Set:  4

Chest:

Bench Press  125lbs
Rep:  3-5   Set:  3


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> hey Babsie, do you do yuor own diet or do you have a trainer????



I do my own diet.  And, I work out with men.  I use to have a trainer for 2 years.  Been thinking about going back to PT about once or twice a week to make sure I'm on track with my goal.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

That is awesome.  Your workouts look great I may have to pm you some time to try one out sometime.  Since youhave a great upper body.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> thought i'd say hi and let you know i'm following along!  glad to have you here with us.
> 
> how many weeks out from your contest now?  you're doing great!




Thanks for following along.  I'm glad to be here.  I'm exactly 4 weeks from comp time.  October 25th and November 1st.  Then I'm done for a while.  BUT, I will maintain what's within reason to.  Unfortunately I don't think I'm in control of "controlling" my water weight.

I'm really struggling today at work.  People are bringing food in and it SMELLLSSSSS so GOOOOOD......I keep saying to myself.........."Will power, Will Power"  My stomach is grrrrrrrrowwwwing.  

How is everything coming along with you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> That is awesome.  Your workouts look great I may have to pm you some time to try one out sometime.  Since youhave a great upper body.




Go ahead and PM me.  I don't mind.  Most of what I will do is posted.  I'm not good at explaining.  Been thinking about having someone record my work outs and upload it onto realplayer so you all can see.

Thanks about the upper body comment.  I need to cut down on the back routine.  My back is getting too wide for figure.  My pic's will be updated next week.  Not in relaxed state, but rather in flexed/pose so I can take note and see what I need to adjust and work on.  That and you all can see them.  I'll leave them up for about a week then, delete them.

I'll visit your journal in a sec and let you know what I think you can do to enhance.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

Just a random question, what do you do for work???  How did you learn everything you know to be able to train yourself???


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Just a random question, what do you do for work???  How did you learn everything you know to be able to train yourself???



I'm an Accounting Informations Sys. Analyst.  That should sum up what I do for work.  I learned everything about weight training from my personal trainer of 2 years.  Great person.  The diet, well, that comes from playing around and making note of the changes made.  Tweaking comes into play also.  After a period of "tweaking" you'll eventually learn what works for you and what works against you.  The unfortunate part about weight loss is our bodies are, (I think, don't quote the number) 60-80% water weight.  If you're holding water, you're going to appear bigger than the norm.  That's why it's important to drink a gallon of water a day.  You'll find yourself in the bathroom MANY times.  More than usual if you're not use to drinking the amount of water your body needs.  When you don't drink enough water, your body begins to store it.  Okay......I can go on and on.....Maybe I'll add something in my other thread about water loss, etc....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2003)

Comp pics of our Babsie...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice backside


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks BF................My face was really really really really really dehydrated that day........I lost a lot of weight there first.  Typically, I lose the good stuff....Boobs and glutes.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 7, 2003)

K where is everyone


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey J'Bo.  I will work on my journal.  Been out this week cause I've been sick.  I have Sinusitist and Bronchistist.  I have asthma so Bronchitist is a given when it gets cold.  I may have to give up these two comps coming up.  Don't know.  Still going to give it all I got though.  There will be no work out or cardio this week.  I'm taking it easy.  Diet however remains the same.  NO SUPPLEMENTS....I am not going to risk drug interactions.  Anyway...Next week I'll post new diet and work outs.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 8, 2003)

well i hope that your feeling better soon


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2003)

feel better!  i have the same 2 things!  just posted it in my journal.  feeling a little better today.  hope you do very soon.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks ladies.  I'm starting to feel a little better.  Still congested.  Tried going to the gym this morning.  What a joke.  This stinks BIG TIME.  With taking this week off and eating actual food, I don't think I'm going to make the comps.  We'll see.....after this week I only have 2 weeks to lose 8 pounds and 4%b/f. ha ha ha


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2003)

*Diet Plan 10/14/03 thru 10/19/03*

Meal one:    5 Amino Acids
                   6oz. Protein drink (water)

****Cardio HIIT 30 min.


Meal two: 4 Amino Acids
                 4 Eggs whites
                 1 Yoke
Meal three:   4 Amino Acids
                     Tuna (one can)
                     Mayyonaise
Meal Four:  4 Amino Acids
                  6oz. Protein Drink (water)
Meal Five:  Chicken Breast
                  Yam/Butter
                  Broc.


I'll post my work out this evening after I'm done.  Don't know how long I'll last.  Still congested and wheezing.  We'll see.  Wish me luck.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2003)

Whoops......todays meal will be different tomorrow and the rest of the week.  I got lazy this morning.  

Stay tuned.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

Bad news.  Not doing competition.  This so makes me upset.  If I seem bitchy, that's why.  I really had my mind set on competing at least one more before the end of the year and I was doing really good until I got sick.  I'm at friggin 15% b/f and there is no way I'm going to drop 5% in two weeks.

Oh well.  I'm still doing this and getting ready for the Arnold.  Need to look H O T when I'm there.

I will post this weeks diet later this afternoon.

My training:    10/13/03

Bench Press 80lbs.  5 sets 8-10 reps
I rested between sets.

Chest fly
70lbs. 6 sets  8-10 reps
I rested between sets

Side shoulder raises
20lbs.  5 sets 10 reps

Tri pull down
60lbs.  4 sets 10 reps
Rest between sets

After that I was tired.  I'm still kinda run down.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2003)

You do flyes with 70lb dumbbells?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

using the smith machine last night.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2003)

ahhh ... ok.    I was going to say, that is some serious weights you were tossing around.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

smith machine for flyes hun 

i am sorry to hear about the comps. any others coming up?
how about you come to Toronto and compete with me in May?
we would have a blast together


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> smith machine for flyes hun
> 
> i am sorry to hear about the comps. any others coming up?
> ...




At my gym we have a smith machine for rear delts and chest fly.

Yeah, I know.  I'm sooooo disappointed 

I don't have any dates in mind.  I haven't checked out the NPC Comps yet.  I know ONBF has 10 scheduled for next year but he doesn't have them posted yet.

Hey...that sounds like a GRRRRREAT idea.  Then I'd get to meet the hottie in person  

How many are you doing next year?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ahhh ... ok.    I was going to say, that is some serious weights you were tossing around.




I think my arms would snap off.  When I do them I do them laying down.  Sometimes at an incline also.  I rarely use the smith machine, it's just last night, my first time back in the gym after a week and still congested and weak I didn't want to kill myself.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

my stupid ass federation only has 1 friggin National competition and one World Qualifier that i could do. I am thinking about switching to NPC.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> my stupid ass federation only has 1 friggin National competition and one World Qualifier that i could do. I am thinking about switching to NPC.



NPC has a lot more to offer.  The only down fall is they claim it's purely natural.  And, it's not.  Most of my friends do NPC and they're not completely natural.  They have a doctor that moderates their levels of roids and andro's so they don't lose their feminin look.  I don't have the money to do all that.  Plus, natural is best.  At least I'll feel better knowing I didn't need the drug to boost me.  

Speaking of this....I feel like I'm in a toss up.  I want to do everything all natural but it's so hard to compete against the ones that aren't natural.  Therefore, I get tempted.  Majority of your Pro girls take andro, etc......     Did ya follow me? 

This is off the subject....But how much does it cost to do a photo shoot and do you supply the outfits?  If you supply the outfits, where would you go to get something like that?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 14, 2003)

I hear you on NPC. 
As for photoshoots- try geting TFP (time for prints) to start. This is where you dont get paid, but get professional quality prints and the photographer gets copies as well. He will post on his website or use for mag submissions. You can use these photos as promotion for yourself as well.

I got and continue to get TFP as well as paid offers(but most are for internet porn from www.onemodelplace.com

Registration is free. Just throw a good pic up and you should have emails rolling in 

You can of course opt to pay for a hoot, where only you get the pics, but a good shoot can cost anywhere from $500-$1500.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

wow thanks for the link Leslie 

as for the natural vs. unatural think its the same thing here however i do know of a couple pro's that are completely clean. Kary Odiatu is one of them. you and i can make it to the top without any help from the dr babe. It just might take longer.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> wow thanks for the link Leslie
> 
> as for the natural vs. unatural think its the same thing here however i do know of a couple pro's that are completely clean. Kary Odiatu is one of them. you and i can make it to the top without any help from the dr babe. It just might take longer.





I know I know...it's just so depressing that people have to cheat to get there.



yeah Leslie
 Thanks for the link sister!!!!  woo hooo...  
I'm not trying to be nosey but, do you have someone that weeds out the good from the bad people who want to do photo shoots with ya?  How much do they offer for shoots?  Not the porn 
sites. 



Hey..Check out this link.      http://www.morrisonproductions.net/


----------



## Leslie (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 
> 
> yeah Leslie
> ...



Well that is the tricky part. Sometimes a photographer will have comments by models listed under his profiles. You could contact those models and ask about him/her. But the bottomline is you will not really know. That is why it is best to bring someone along to the shoot. Paid shoots are hard to come by at first, as most prefer "experienced" models. Paid assignments  can be anywhere from $50-$200+ an hour depending on the assignment.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

If I were to bring someone along to the shoot, who should I pick?  My dad is really good friends with a photgrapher.  He actually took picture of our wedding.  Thing is, I don't want my dad to see the kind of posing.......Not that I'd do something bad....here....here's an example...You know the black outfit you had a shoot in?  Well...my dad would flip his wig..lol  My dad could also take my pics since he has all the equipment.........ahhhh...I could scream.  Ya know...I bet he'd let me use everything...thing is....who the heck would take my shots???

I'm going to look into this site you provided and see what it has to offer.  I'm also going to ask my fathers friend if he and his wife could do this under strict confidentiality.  I have no problem posing...I just don't want a bad rep.  Where did you get your outfits?  What should I wear?  How do you do your make up?  Light, medium....gosh,,,i hope not heave like competition..........That's clown make up.  

Leslie --  you're such a sweetie......*muah* & kisses........Thanks a million.

Oh...almost forgot........how many photo's does the photographer take and how many do you get to pick?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

i just looked around for some lingerae and small items on sale and used them...some places may let you borrow stuff to shoot in...i would try to do a variety of looks like: workout, bathings suit, lingerae, clothing, the more looks the better. Makeup should be done DARK like the show cause the photographers light really wash you out. I would say look through some mags at different models makeup and bring the photo along with you to the artist.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 14, 2003)

Exactly Jbo. You will have to buy your own clothes and need to get a variety of looks. This helps when you "promote" yourself. So you can show diff angles of your appearance and look.

You are welcome Babsie I wish you luck. (and understand what you mean about Dad ) How bout your hubby? Or a girlfriend? Just someone. Never go alone
As far as how many pics- I would say you should get at least 100 when doing TFP, if not more. My fiance' yells at me for all the space I take up on the puter with all mine


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for the great suggestions.  You ladies are TTTTEEERRRIIFIC!

I don't think I could keep a straight face if my husband went.  Plus, he'd be all jealous.  Maybe my sister!  She's a brut, so if something happened....I could just sit back and eat a carrot or stick of Celary!   Don't want to get injured ya know.   I'm kidding.  What would happen if I did go by myself?

I finally asked my dad about his photographer friend.  He's going to call the guy tonight and see if this is something he does.  Even if he hasn't, shoot.  If it's a discounted price, my way of justifying it would be, "Everyone had to start somewhere, right?" Anyway, he's been doing photography for 6 years now.  Shouldn't be too bad.

I went to the site you provided.....Do I have to be registed to look into hiring a hotographer?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

morning babs 

how you feeling today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 16, 2003)

*Wednesday Weight Train*

Back


Straight Bar Pull down
90Lbs
5 Sets  10 reps

V-Grip Cable Rows
120lbs
5 Sets   10 Reps


Rear Delts (smith machine)
70lbs
5 Sets  10 Reps
No Rest
Shrugs
240lbs
5 set 20 Reps.......10 slow and controlled....10 Fast/Controlled



Bi's
Straight Bar Cable Curl
90lbs 
4 sets  10 reps
no rest
Hammer Curls
25lb Dumb Bells
4 sets 12-15 Reps
no rest
Alternating Bar Bell curls/Twist
20lbs/15lbs
4 Sets  8-10 Reps


----------



## Leslie (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 
> 
> I went to the site you provided.....Do I have to be registed to look into hiring a hotographer?



Yes. Registration is free though. Have your Dad's friend take some basic pics and post the best shot on OMP.com.

You should get TFP offers via email. Feel the photographers out, check out their websites, read their model recommendations ect.
Good Luck


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks Babe!!!!!!  


Oh.....When I get them done...Will you help me pick which one to post?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 16, 2003)

Of course. Would love to


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

you you guys help me too? 

sorry to blab in your thread babs.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 16, 2003)

Leslie........THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU  :bounce: :bounce: 

J'Bo  --  I don't mind if you blab in here.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 16, 2003)

Thursday Weight Training
Legs

Leg Press
315lbs
5 sets 10 reps

Leg Extension
90lb
5 Sets 10 reps

Leg Curl/ Rev hypers
100lbs
5 Sets 10 Reps
no Rest
Standing Calve Raise
280lbs
4 Sets 30 Reps.  10 Slow/controlled, 10 Fast/controlled & 10 Slow/controlled



I'm not going to kill myself my first week back into the gym.  Legs are a little shakey....Maybe next week...Things will get a little tougher.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

FYI

I will be posting information to my journal next week.  I think I've recovered enough where I need to get back on my diet.  I have been training.  

Keep on the look out.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 29, 2003)

I'll be watching!  (and cheering you on   )


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks NG.  I think you, Leslie and J'Bo are the only ones.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey Babs, your journal looking good. I don't think I ever told you that your pics look good! Can't wait to see you at the end of the contest!!


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 29, 2003)

Good to hear you're coming back full throttle


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey Rock and Pony...Thanks a lot.  I didn't think you guys paid any attention to my journal.  Nice to know some people are watching over me.  Makes me feel good knowing.

Yeah...I coming full throttle.  You'll all be impressed with my changes.  That I can and will guarantee.  We're all going to make changes.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 30, 2003)

Looking good babs!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 30, 2003)

hey hun. we both got the itch it seems  i am back too although work is trying to stop me 
your gonna be great  and we will show them


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey......I'm getting a crowd....sweeeeeet
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






J'Bo  --  What's up with work?  You hang in there.  We're all going to do well.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 30, 2003)

now you've got me all fired up too!  (that's a good thing!  thanks)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 30, 2003)

That's the goal.  Get fired up.  Want it.....make it happen!  It's all up to you and how bad you want it.  

WE'RE GONNA KICK SOME SERIOUS ARSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 30, 2003)

yep we are 
work is silly busy.
but in 7 days i get to have some fun


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

*Diet Plan  11-03-03 Thru 11-09-03*

6am  --  
Meal 1:
Protein Shake.  (water + Powder)
8oz Water
Supplements:  Amino Acids, Multi-Vitamin, Beta3 & Guggulbolic

9am  --
Meal 2:
5 Egg Whites
2 Yolk
16oz Water
Supplements:  Amino Acids, SwoleV.2

12Noon  --  
Meal 3:
6oz Chicken Breast
2 Cups Lettuce
1TBS Fat free dressing
Salt & Pepper
8oz Water
Supplements:  Amino Acids, Beta3 & Guggulbolic

3pm  -- 
Meal 4:
Protein Shake 
16oz Water
4 Strawberries
Heaping Cream
Supplements: Amino Acids, SwoleV.2

6pm  --
Meal 5:
Tuna Fish
Mayonnaise
8oz Water
Supplements:  Amino Acids, Beta3 & Guggulbolic

9pm  --
Meal 6:
6oz Lean Beef
1 Cup Green Beans
1tsp Peanut Butter
Supplements:  Amino Acids, Beta3, SwoleV.2 & Glutamine

*On Tuesday and Thursday.  11/4 & 11/6
Meal 6 will be replaced with:*

6oz Yam OR Baked Potato
1 Tsp Butter
1 Cup Broccoli
1 Cup Oatmeal
1Glass Milk


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

*Weight Training Days*

Mondays  --  Shoulders & Mix

Wednesdays  --  Back & Mix

Friday *OR* Sat  --  Complete Leg

These days hold firm for 6 weeks.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

*Cardio*

Cardio Will be done Every day except Sundays.

*Monday*  AM Cardio
TreadMill
1 hour Walk 
5 min warm up 3.0 NO INCLINE
55min  3.5rpm      6 incline

Note:  I may increase to 4.0.  Will adjust if I do.

*Tuesday*PM Cardio
Mix 
25min  --  Precor. Level 2.  200 pace per min.
25min  --  Bike Level 3.  Manual Ride
25min  --  Tread Light Jog for 2 min at time at 6.0rpm incline 4, Off minutes will be kept at 4.5rpm Incline 6.

*Wednesday*AM Cardio
Bike
45 Min Level 3. Manual Ride

*Thursday*PM Cardio
30 Min Precor (see notes from above)
30 TreadMill (see notes from above)

*Friday*AM Cardio
45 TreadMill Brisk Walk
4.5rpm
6 Incline

*Saturday*AM Cardio
4.0rpm  Inclined Walk
45min.

*Sunday*PM Cardio
Make up day for missed Cardio.  Sunday is a planned day off.

This schedule will last for 6 Weeks


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2003)

Do you do that much cardio for you comps as well?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

Well. Yes and No!

With the way I have my current 6 week goal, I hope not.  My plan is to eliminate having to do as much cardio to prepare for Comp.  I'm wanting to get lean enough now so I can experiment with which foods are going to benefit me most when I do diet down for comps.

I consider this a Pre-Contest Self Evaluation test.

Step 1:
Burn B/F

Step 2:
See how much lean muscle can be put on while being lean.  I've read where you can put on even more muscle while being lean.  Also, a guy at my gym (I have photos of him in my other thread) does this and has really proven this to be a fact *with his body. * I'm to the point, where I too want to see if this will work for me as well.  I dunno.  Will try it out and see.

Step 3:
Play with foods and study my body behavior

Are you following what I'm trying to do?

Let me put it this way.  You know how many athletes hit cardio 6 to 3 weeks before their target competition?  Well.  I'm trying to do the reverse.  I want to get the cardio out of the way.  Get lean now.  Play with foods.  THEN once I have the food and how my body reacts to it down, I will keep to this diet 6 weeks out and lower my calories by 100 each week.  Thus, eliminating HAVING to do cardio.  Which, I'm hoping will preserve muscle vs. burning it while doing cardio.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2003)

It will be interesting to see how this turns out for you.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

I know.  I'm excited myself to know and find out.  I do WAY too much reading for my own good.  Gets the brain working.  Stay tuned.  It will def. get interesting that's for sure.

Curious  --  Are you a trainer?  Will you tell me a little bit about yourself?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2003)

Who is NT.    I'm just a guy enjoying all that life has to offer.  Am I a trainer, nope.  I have thought about it.  I'm really just a vain guy going to the gym to look as good as I can.  I enjoy getting compliments.  I'm a pretty simple guy.  I don't have any competition goals.  I don't have an body measurement goals.  The only true goal is to never have the spare tire and be able to play games/sports with my daughter.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

Well then.  Welcome to my journal.  Again, it's going to be interesting for sure!  I don't know how long you've been following however, I encourage you to stay involved, post your throughts and opinions.

It's nice knowing there are people following or at least reading what I have to say.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

just reading how much cardio you do is making me tired.
i like sticking to 30min once a month personally


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

You go girl.  See, you're already lean.  I've put some EXTRA unwanted weight back on so, I'm trying to melt it away and DO SOME EXPERIMENTING.  This is my 6 week plan.  Regardless, I'm going to sitck with with.  UNLESS, I start seeing where I'm losing too much muscle.  I'm willing to sacrifice some...that's common sense.  I put it on fast though too.  We'll see.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2003)

Babsie ... if you look at the Vegas pics thread, you'll see what I'm all about.  I don't take much very seriously.  I live for having fun.  I guess that someday I'll slow down, but @ 37, I'll still enjoying the fun life.  I've been able to balance out time for me, the wife and our daughter.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

LOL......Fun life.  I don't have time for that NOR have I experienced it.  Growing up, I've lived a sheltered life.  NOT ALLOWED DOING ANYTHING.  My DAD DROVE me to prom.....DROVE ME!!!!  My date met me there.  Oh well.  This explains why I'm pretty much a serious person.  I do know how to have fun though.

For the reason above, I envy your spirit.  Most men care about...them.....them....them...and uh, oh yeah...them!  I saw the vegas pics and for the most part, looks like you would be  blast to hang out with.   Your wife is a pretty lady.  I bet your daughter gorgeous.  Maybe next year more IMers can and will get together.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2003)

Our daughter might become a concern if she takes her parents party zest for life.  She is a doll (a parents bias opinion of course).  But at 10, she is more mature than most of her friends.  Even while we were away in Vegas, she was doing her homework and guitar practice before she asked her grandparents to watch TV/play games etc.  The chances are this will change, but we're hoping for the best.  

Thanks for the compliment on the wife.  She is now trying to get back her former body.    I think what she was missing from her regime was a more intense workout.  She's now working out with me, hopefully that will solve that problem.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

ah yah Babs you are included in the list of Vegas Goers


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

swwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2003)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

uh oh......NT gonna show me up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2003)

Just dropping in to say good luck with your new experiment Babs. Looks interesting, keep us posted.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

I will def. do that.  Just need to keep my focus.  I'm REALLY excited to see what happens.  Guess you'll all see in January.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

Jan? its next Oct hun


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

We post our pics next month?  I thought it was in January.

What day in Dec. do we post?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

sorry i thought that you were talking about Vegas trip being in January. Yep on my Birthday half way pics are to be posted. January 11th 

i read wrong and thought you said see us all in january


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

Oh....That's alright.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

wheew you all scared me. I'm not ready for pics yet.  I want to be beautiful for the next ones.  hahahahahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> wheew you all scared me. I'm not ready for pics yet.  I want to be beautiful for the next ones.  hahahahahaha


I had a mini heart-attack too Fire. I'm nowhere near to wanting to post pics again this soon.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

I also had a scare.

Okay.  Getting ready to post last nights shoulder blow out


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

*Shoulder Blow Out*

Monday

11/3/03  7pm to 8pm

Phase One:

Side Shoulder Raises:  5 Sets total
50lb DB (half way raise straight arm) 30 reps
No Rest
25lb DB 10 Reps. Arms straight out.  Complete raise
No Rest
15lb DB 10 Reps. Arms straight Out.  Complete raise.
1 min rest.  Then start over for a total of 5 sets.

Phase Two:

Should Mix:  4 Sets Total
25lb DB 4 Reps.  Arms straight out.  Complete raise.
No Rest
25lb DB Upright Rows 10 Reps
No Rest
15lb DB Closed hand grip.  Front shoulder Raise.  10 Reps.
1 min rest.  Then start over for a total of 4 Sets.

Phase Three:

Shoulder Raise:  4 Sets
Seated Shoulder raises.  50lb.  10 Reps
No Rest
25lb Plate Front Shoulder Raise.  10 Reps
1 Min. Rest then start over for a total of 4 Sets.

Phase Four:

Tri Pull Down:  4 Sets
60lb 10 Reps
No Rest
40lb 15 Reps
1 min rest.  Then start over for a total of 4 Sets.


THAT'S IT......You may look at this and think it's easy. For those of you who haven't tried this.  Your shoulders will be screaming half way through.  Goal.  Hit hard for the first 30 min.....decrease the intensity level for the remaining 30.

Cool down:  Ab Routine


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 4, 2003)

That's freaking hardcore!   

Are you saying you use 50 lb dumbbells for lateral raises?  Damn you're strong.  I don't even use those for shoulder press!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks PB!

Yeppers.  I use 50lb DB for side shoulder raises.  I do 30 reps that are pulse half way up, all the way down.  It's tough because the heavier the weight, the more my lats spread.  Gets annoying because they get in the way.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2003)

half way up you mean half way to being vertical with your shoulders?  You're absolutely right Ponyboy ... she must be strong.  Like you, I only press 65lb db.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

babs are you sure that you lift 50lbs each arm on free weight db's? i have never heard of a guy even using that weight. i lift 15lbs only


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2003)

damn!  that's CRAZY strong!  at my best/strongest I used the 50 lb dbs for chest (flat DB press) and was feeling pretty proud but for side laterals?  never in my wildest dreams.  you GO girl!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

If you all are doubting me.  Maybe I can have someone take a pic of me doing it.

It's not that dif.  maybe you all are not picturing this the way I'm doing it.

My max weight going ALL THE WAY up is 35lb DB

I can say while I was doing it last night...many of the guys were needing to pick their jaws up off the floor AND put their eyes back into their sockets.  lol

Picture this...

You're standing.  DB are resting at your side.  You then LIFT HALF WAY and back down pulsing it for 30 reps.  I also have to use straps to help with the grip.  Try it.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2003)

not doubting you - just damn impressed!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

i am not doubting you...i just wanted to make sure we were talking about the same thing...i cant even hold a 50lb db...congrats you superwomen.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks NG & J'Bo.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2003)

No Kidding-- YOU ARE STRONG! CONGRATS

note to self--do not get in Babsiegirls way


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 4, 2003)

hey babs whats up how is it going ?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

LOL @ Stacey.  Thanks lady!

HEY HARD  --  Everything is going well.  Training is going smoothly now that I have my strength back.  Diet is coming along.  I dread having to do cardio tonight though. UGH!  Once I get to the gym, I think I'll be alright. 

How about you?  When do I get to see those muscles again?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 4, 2003)

those muscle are even more denser then other time and alot tighter then previous.  adding the carbs back in (60  grams a day complex worked wonders !!  ) before and after workout fiberous rest of the day !! eating at 330 am is not all that bad. Can not wait to start blasting carbs back in to really fill out


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

Sounds great!  YOU'RE EATING AT 3:30AM?  OMG............

You look awsome though.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 4, 2003)

this is first year my glutes will be fully in so it should be a good show if i loose I will be beat on symmetry (which next year will be fixed )  that i vow. laready at 4 gallons of water today i got 1 more to go LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

lol...Glutes are nice!  Is this your first year competing?  When is your competition?  Hard, you look fantastic now.  Keep up the good work.  It's paying off.   

 4 gallons of water????  Wholly cow.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Thanks for the compliment on the wife.  She is now trying to get back her former body.    I think what she was missing from her regime was a more intense workout.  She's now working out with me, hopefully that will solve that problem.


She already has a great bod!!!  She is definitely a genuine hottie!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> wheew you all scared me. I'm not ready for pics yet.


You guys scared the crap out of me   Jan 11th is already too soon.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2003)

Amen to anything before January 11 being too soon!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

> 50lb DB (half way raise straight arm) 30 reps


Are you sure your talking lateral raise and not DB Press?  That's impossible if you are.

I only use 15lbs for lateral raise.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Yeppers.  I use 50lb DB for side shoulder raises.  I do 30 reps that are pulse half way up, all the way down.



Hmm, I can do 55 for 10 or so if I walk in the gym fresh. Since I do presses first lately I use 45 & 50s... I saw Ronnie using poor form with I believe 85s in his video.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Hmm, I can do 55 for 10 or so if I walk in the gym fresh. Since I do presses first lately I use 45 & 50s... I saw Ronnie using poor form with I believe 85s in his video.


Your not doing them straight armed though are you Mudge?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2003)

I bend my elbows SLIGHTLY if thats what you mean, unless I would be using a seriously light weight, which I dont. For standing overhead pressing I start with 175x5 FWIW.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

Holy crap man! I struggle with 25 for 4 reps. I sit and try to keep my arms straight, but of course there is a very little bend in them. I bow at your feet!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2003)

I was using 35s around a year ago, my shoulders used to always bug me, so I did very slow reps for awhile (TUT)... Sorry for whoring the thread!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

Me to Babs. You can come whore mine up some if ya want.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't mind you all talking in here.  No biggie.

Jodi  --  Thanks for visiting.  They're side shoulder raises.  Yes I'm sure they're not press's.  I don't think you guys are picturing this.

Last time  --  Imagine this...You're standin, while holding DB's to the side of you.  you pulse *half way up,* straight arms for 30 reps.  Its not that dif.

I'm now amazed you all haven't doubted that I do 300lb+for calve raises....30 reps.  Most of the men in my gym can not even do that.

I don't know anyother way to help you all understand or vision this exercise.

Mudge  --  Thanks for visiting.  My training notes are logged in order of events.  The 50lb DB raise was in the first phase.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2003)

Couple years ago I used to watch a guy do behind the neck presses with 225 and I have felt that my shoulders sucked ever since, but that guy was also benching over 400.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Are you sure your talking lateral raise and not DB Press?  That's impossible if you are.
> 
> I only use 15lbs for lateral raise.




My max weight for side shoulder raises *going all the way up* is 35lb DB.

I never bend at the elbows.  


Going all the way up using 50lb DBs is impossible for me to do.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay gang.....I'm headed to the gym...........Tonight is back


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

WELL BABS I DID IT 
we got a photographer (the one who did most of my shoots this summer) to do our photos in Vegas next October. So now all we have to do is plan and diet and look hot and ok we have lots to do but we have lots of time


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

Sure.  I will have someone take a pic of me doing it Sunday.  I also asked my trainer to register.  I talked to him tonight about ways to explain it.  So, he may pop in.  dunno.  He also said he doesn't think I go half way.  Pretty close though...Maybe he can justify it better than me...who knows.

Okay I just stood up and measured about how far I come up....it's 2.5 feet (just under half way) away from my legs, arms straight.  

Jodi  --  as strong as you are, I can almost bet you can do that also.  Is 15lbs your max weight?  Hell, I bet J'Bo can do it also. 

We're strong ladies.  Don't put doubt in the mind.  That's no good.

J'Bo  --  SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.  Okay...def...diet and attempt to stay lean between competitions............woohoo.......we gonna kick some boooootttttyyyyyyyy


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 5, 2003)

i sure don't doubt you but i still can't picture it either.  curious, are you benching with heavier than 50 lb dbs?  it just seems so much harder to lift them out to the sides then to press 'em up straight up.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 5, 2003)

Quick question, you wrote:
Seated Shoulder raises. 50lb. 10 Reps


Is this DB's as well or a loaded bar?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

*Back Training*

11-5-03

*Warm up*

Lat pull downs 3 sets 10 reps.  One min. break
90lbs

*Bent over Rows Plus additional 3 Sets total*
60lbs  6 reps
No Break
45lbs 10 reps
No Break
25lbs 10 reps
No Break
Rear delts (machine)
50lbs 10 reps
No Break
Shrugs
75lbs 20 reps
2 to 3 min break

*Concentration Curls 4 sets 10 Reps*
25lbs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i sure don't doubt you but i still can't picture it either.  curious, are you benching with heavier than 50 lb dbs?  it just seems so much harder to lift them out to the sides then to press 'em up straight up.




I don't use DBs for benching.  I cannot recall the last time I used DBs for benching.  Hopefully my pt can clear this up.  I have used DBs before..not very much though......It's def. been a while.

I think quite the opposite.  I think it would be harder to press them.  Dunno.  Never tried 50lb for benching.  Always used the bar with loaded weight.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Quick question, you wrote:
> Seated Shoulder raises. 50lb. 10 Reps
> 
> ...




That exercise I didn't use DB or bar.  It was a machine.  Gee..how to explain this one...btw...did I mention how bad I suck at explaing things....ugh...here goes

It's this machine that has a seat..lol....and has little handles on it...those handles attach to cables or something like that and to the side are the weights, their numbered and have a little tool you use to "set" the weight to your liking.  After you sit down and select your weight...you grip the side handles and lift straight up...hands go well above your head.....NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT WHAT I'M TYPING....I THINK IT'S A SHOULDER PRESS.....Would it be called a seated shoulder press?

I'm going to call my pt at home and see what he calls it.  He tells me what to do and I do it, no questions asked.

This one for sure is the machine one...

The one Jodi is curious about is the free weights using 50lb DBs


----------



## Leslie (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes, thats  a shoulder press. People do alot more weight on the press movement than the lateral movement. This is why I think everyone is confused by you doing 50lb laterals- half way or not.

I am pretty strong for a chick as I use 40lb DBS on my heavy sets for presses yet I only do 17.5lb DB side laterals at most. Hell my fiance' only does 60lb laterals I think. 

My point is maybe we dont understand the exercise you are describing. We are not doubting your strength really  but I find it HIGHLY unlikely you are lifting 50lbs each side- even half way- when you can only do 50lb presses on a machine that offers more assistance then DB's.

Take a pic on Sunday. I think that sth eonly way we wil be able to believ you Caused some stir in here


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah for sure.  I do 30-35lb DB presses and only 15lb lateral raise.  If I do BB Press its around 70-80lbs (reps depending) so as Leslie said, halfway or not, 50lbs is would be IMPOSSIBLE for me to lift even a bit to my side, never mind halfway.

Are you sure this is a lateral movement your doing????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yeah for sure.  I do 30-35lb DB presses and only 15lb lateral raise.  If I do BB Press its around 70-80lbs (reps depending) so as Leslie said, halfway or not, 50lbs is would be IMPOSSIBLE for me to lift even a bit to my side, never mind halfway.
> 
> Are you sure this is a lateral movement your doing????




I swear to you this is a side shoulder raise you're questioning.  When you see my pic, you'll also notice the strain I have to go through to accomplish the move.

I'll also try to take a couple pics of the band routines I do...Only because someone else was wondering what all they can do for band exercises.

Leslie helped justicfy the shoulder press phase,,but this one I SWEAR  it's a raise.  That I will promise.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

Actually if i understand correctly now i think that it might be possible to do that standing with db's but not sitting.
however your using alot of traps and back too. Maybe? 

I can only shoulder press 70lbs and do 20lb laterals  i cant even hold 50lb'ers.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

No I'm standing and I'm sick of trying to justicfy this.  a pic is worth a thousands words right now.

You're right....even today my traps are sore.  My back isn't sore.

I can hold the 50lb'ers no problem but when I'm doing the exercise, I use my straps to help me hold them during the movement.

I swear I feel like such shit because I'm being doubted...one thing I hate most are liars.  I myself am not one.  It drives me NUTs when people think that way about me because that's not me.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok lets all go back to our workouts now and leave Babs alone 

Keep pumpin


----------



## Leslie (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## kuso (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm now amazed you all haven't doubted that I do 300lb+for calve raises....30 reps. Most of the men in my gym can not even do that.



Actually, you are around 150lb so if you can stand on one foot and rep your body weight then 300lb+ is quite believable.

I`d be more surprised if the men couldn`t do it, unles they were very small guys.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> My max weight for side shoulder raises *going all the way up* is 35lb DB.
> 
> I never bend at the elbows.
> ...


If you say it, I believe you Babs. That is awesome. That's 10lbs more than I can do.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 6, 2003)

I still want a good pic though. Not because i doubt you, but so I can blow it up and pin it to my wall: The Beautiful Babs.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> If you say it, I believe you Babs. That is awesome. That's 10lbs more than I can do.



15 lbs. for me!  

I think you rock, Babs...don't listen to anyone except yourself to determine how you are going to do things.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Actually, you are around 150lb so if you can stand on one foot and rep your body weight then 300lb+ is quite believable.
> 
> I`d be more surprised if the men couldn`t do it, unles they were very small guys.




Thanks Kuso.  The doctor I often work out with cannot do 300.  He can barely do 260 and he's pretty big guy.  I don't know.

But thanks, it's nice to see someone give me credit for once.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I still want a good pic though. Not because i doubt you, but so I can blow it up and pin it to my wall: The Beautiful Babs.




I'll post my pic on Monday.  And, for the record, I won't be in a sports bra and shorts.  LOL....It's getting WAY too cold her for that.  I'll pick a nice outfit for ya 

Thanks for posting something positive.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Thanks Kuso.  The doctor I often work out with cannot do 300.  He can barely do 260 and he's pretty big guy.  I don't know.
> 
> But thanks, it's nice to see someone give me credit for once.



What a humbling experience it is coming here.  I can do 300lb for reps, but not 30.  I hit 11 and the calves just give out.  Good work Babs! 

I swear, to put things in perspective, I think I have to work out with the ladies here on IM.  I'm sure it would be a very very humbling experience.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> 15 lbs. for me!
> 
> I think you rock, Babs...don't listen to anyone except yourself to determine how you are going to do things.




Aww Thanks Pony.  I'm not really listening to the negative however I just hate it when people have doubt.  Just because they themselves cannot do it, doesn't mean that since they cannot, no body else can.  That's one thing that got me.

Another thing that got to me is.....Jodi (no offense) has never once come into my journal to say something positive or comment before.....then all of a sudden, here she is with something to say.  I think that got me the most.  It's like going into a strangers house and telling them that what they've been doing there is wrong and impossible.

I don't mind Leslie commenting because she has been in here and we've talked a little.  I don't mind anyone commenting for that matter, but if you've never once talked to me before and you don't know my goals, then bud out!  If you question my work out, I don't mind that HOWEVER, it doesn't need to be reiterated by the same person more than once.

J'Bo and I understand each other and I didn't mind her comments.  If J'Bo were to come in here and give me salty comments, I think I could take it better than some "outsider" barging in with negative quirls.

For all the others that have posted in here....Keep posting.  I love hearing from you all.  It's great to have you visiting my journal.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> What a humbling experience it is coming here.  I can do 300lb for reps, but not 30.  I hit 11 and the calves just give out.  Good work Babs!
> 
> I swear, to put things in perspective, I think I have to work out with the ladies here on IM.  I'm sure it would be a very very humbling experience.




Hey Natural  --  How goes it?  When I do 30, it's mixed.  10 slow and controlled, 10 quick and controlled then 10 slow and controlled.  There are times when I do the 300lbs I get a burning pain in the arch of my foot and I have to stop.  

Too bad everyone is so far away.  Sounds like a great idea.  I'd love to.  The women here are pretty strong.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey Burner  --  I think this is a first for you.  LOL....Thanks for stopping by.  Well, 2 reasons why I cannot wear that for this pic.  Okay, well maybe 3.  1) it's COLD  2) I use to pose in the gym with my posing suit on (trainer made me), the mgr got a complaint from a lady....so all posing was done in the ladies locker room.  All the figure competitors are no longer, (at the any of the facilities) allowed to wear their posing suits out on the floor.  3)  Okay, there is no three that I can think of.

Nah, I think I'm going to wear my black and hot pink Nike outfit.  I may do a couple poses for ya though. 

GOOOOOOD   MORNING.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

hi pumpkin/ super women.
hows my photo shoot mate?
i leave tomorrow at noon so i wanted to say hi/bye.
i will be back wed. and we will chat then 
will look for sexy outfits for our little shoot 
btw i am trying my best to make the arnold now.
novice comp. isnt til the weekend after.
you know of any good places to stay?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey sister.  How goes it?
You leave tomorrow......Have fun and see what you can get your hands on while on vacation.  Bring back some pics.....

SWEEETTTTTT...You're going to try to make the Arnold?  That would be awsome.  Let me know if you come.  Will you fly or drive?  Also, most of the hotels close to the Expo are booked.

I'll see what I can find for ya.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

and I thought I was being clever....
so..how many cals is that, approx?
My girl eats way too little..I get on her about that..how about that..instead of too much..I go the other way....
oy.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

Okay.  I hate to do this.  But *Jodi, Leslie and Burner  *--  Please delete your posts from yesterday.  *You can leave the original question. * 

My journal is getting whored up.

Burner  --  I'll chat with you in the thread you created.  If you want to talk diet and training in here, that's fine.


Thanks Burner for deleting your posts.  That was quick.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> and I thought I was being clever....
> so..how many cals is that, approx?
> My girl eats way too little..I get on her about that..how about that..instead of too much..I go the other way....
> oy.




You are clever!

Hmmm.  I haven't counted it. I'd say 1600 to 1800 per day.

I bet your girl looks great.  Let her eat what makes her happy HOWEVER, if she not getting enough nutrients, then beat her up......Just kidding.  You're a swell guy to know.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

I think she does.
She is a little fitness freak. Always running or spinning or something..
just does't really eat right. Has that typical, unknowing 'girl mode' diet:
if I eat too much today, I will eat less the next two days...
the other day I asked what she ate:
2 slices of toast
1 banana
powerbar
small bit of turkey and pasta I left for her.
this is from 7am till bed time. I am guesssing she is less than 1k cals...
oy.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

Okay.  Beat her chops


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

I'd rather spank her tushie..


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

All hotels are booked  
Well i will have to find a booth hotty to share a room with then 
Hope that they wouldnt leave a poor little girl out in the cold.
B your not going? WEIRDO arent you only a couple of hours away? SLACKER! did that motivate you to go?  You owe me some syrup.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> All hotels are booked
> Well i will have to find a booth hotty to share a room with then
> Hope that they wouldnt leave a poor little girl out in the cold.
> B your not going? WEIRDO arent you only a couple of hours away? SLACKER! did that motivate you to go?  You owe me some syrup.




A booth hottie  --  No one would leave you out in the cold.  I'll talk it over with the hubby and see if you just can't stay with us at our house.

Yeah Burner  --  SLACKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> expedia.com says it is 1200 miles between here and ohio.




1200 miles isn't much..............BRING THE G/F WITH YA...take turns driving.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

Obviously not close enough


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

BABS...it was an advertisment to see if any of the IM booth hotties would let me share a room with them 

Burner...your a pussy  i drive 1200 miles to work everyday


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> BABS...it was an advertisment to see if any of the IM booth hotties would let me share a room with them
> 
> Burner...your a pussy  i drive 1200 miles to work everyday


heh heh..you don't even drive...
you trying to tempt me with that limber tongue of yours?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> A booth hottie  --  No one would leave you out in the cold.  I'll talk it over with the hubby and see if you just can't stay with us at our house.
> 
> Yeah Burner  --  SLACKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......


not bad..one hottie here wants to spank me for my slacking..and the other is sticking her tongue out at me in suggestive ways...at the sametime..life is good sometimes..


----------



## senimoni (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hey Burner  --  I think this is a first for you.  LOL....Thanks for stopping by.  Well, 2 reasons why I cannot wear that for this pic.  Okay, well maybe 3.  1) it's COLD  2) I use to pose in the gym with my posing suit on (trainer made me), the mgr got a complaint from a lady....so all posing was done in the ladies locker room.  All the figure competitors are no longer, (at the any of the facilities) allowed to wear their posing suits out on the floor.  3)  Okay, there is no three that I can think of.
> 
> Nah, I think I'm going to wear my black and hot pink Nike outfit.  I may do a couple poses for ya though.
> ...



I don't get it.....why would you posing in your suit or wearing it for that matter be a problem for other people?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Trust me.  I don't get it either.  People are there to work out and if they're completely focussed on their work out, then they shouldn't acknowledge the other ladies practising or training other women on posing techniques.

The mgr of the facility doesn't care but the complaint went all the way to corporate.  Then corporate raised the red flag and NONE of the facilities are allowed to do that now.  It's crazy.

Get this.  We're not allowed to wear our posing suits on the floor.  BUT we can walk around in our heals and SHORT shorts with a sports bra to practise......

I'm excited to see you tomorrow!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Cardio*

Have you been keeping up with the cardio schedule?  How is it going?


> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Cardio Will be done Every day except Sundays.
> 
> *Monday*  AM Cardio
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 7, 2003)

I skipped out on last nights cardio.  Too tired and I had a lot to catch up with around the house.  

Sunday I have down for make up days.

It's pretty tough.  I'm thinking next week I'll change it up A LITTLE.  Maybe 2 days off Cardio 5 days on.  It won't change all that much because of my goal I'm trying to meet.

I planned Saturday to be a light cardio day because I do legs on Friday evening or Saturday morning..Immediately following legs, I'll do cardio and then tan....

Hey  --  I'm going to be training Senimoni Saturday too.  I'm going to help her reach her goals.  Maybe I can convince her to start a journal.

Seni  --  You listening sister girl?  Does that sound good?


----------



## senimoni (Nov 7, 2003)

Haha.... I may just do that!! Although I have journals all over the place, kinda like those gym memberships. I'm excited too!!! 

I'm still perplexed about the posing suit, you can wear it but you can't pose in it.  What was this complaint......" there is this really fit girl running around flexing her muscles.....and I don't look like that so make her stop"?


I almost did legs today, then I remembered we will do that tomorrow.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm not all that jacked up over the posing suit issue while at the gym.  It's old news.

I can wear it and can pose in it...just not on the floor.  It needs to be done in the ladies locker room.  I'm amazed no one has complained about that.

lol       I like your complaint log.

   no DO NOT train legs today......save your strength for tomorrow.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2003)

I agree... there are several strong ladies here at IM... my max squat is now 200lbsx4 

You just keep lifting!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey BF..................................................................yeah, i'm impressed with your strongness.  Woo hooo.......  Sweet...200lbs is a lot of weight sister.  You keep up the good work. 


yeah  --  there are a lot of strong women here.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2003)

Last entry from Babs was 11/7   What's up girl???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Last entry from Babs was 11/7   What's up girl???


She's a....  _[SIZE=]*SLACKER!!!* [/SIZE]  _


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2003)

*Leg Day 11-08-03*

I've been having hip problems so the weight isn't heavy.

Warm up 3 sets 20 reps
Leg Press145lbs

1 min rest

Squats 6 sets 10 reps
120lbs
No Rest
Leg Press 6 sets 10 reps
195
2 min rest

Dead lifts 5 sets 10 Reps
70lbs
No Rest
Reverse Hyper Ext:  5 Sets 10 Reps
75lbs
No Rest
Leg Curls:  5 Sets 10 Reps
110lbs
1 min rest

Leg Ext: 3 Sets 10 Reps
110lbs
No Rest
Calves:  3 Sets 30 Reps
280lbs......10 slow. 10 fast.  10 slow


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2003)

Hey Burner and BF  --  I was slacking on the journal.  Tomorrow I'll post my Monday work out because some of the stuff my trainer had me doing was freaky.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2003)

How was your leg workout? Any pain? Still think you should take some time off from it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 12, 2003)

I do legs on Friday or Sats.  This work out was from this past Saturday.  Friday I'm going to try it again, VERY LIGHT WEIGHT, change the footing and maybe not tuck my hips under on the way up.

I only have the hip problem while doing squats only.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I do legs on Friday or Sats.  This work out was from this past Saturday.  Friday I'm going to try it again, VERY LIGHT WEIGHT, change the footing and maybe not tuck my hips under on the way up.
> 
> I only have the hip problem while doing squats only.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

*Diet Plan 11-16-03 thru  11-22-03*

Diet Plan 11-03-03 Thru 11-09-03 
6am -- 
Meal 1:
Protein Shake. (water + Powder)
8oz Water
Supplements: Amino Acids, Multi-Vitamin, Beta3 & Guggulbolic

9am --
Meal 2:
3 Egg Whites
1 Yolk
16oz Water
Supplements: Amino Acids, SwoleV.2

12Noon -- 
Meal 3:
6oz Chicken Breast
1 Cups Lettuce
1TBS Fat free dressing
Salt & Pepper
8oz Water
Supplements: Amino Acids, Beta3 & Guggulbolic

3pm -- 
Meal 4:
Protein Shake 
16oz Water
4 Strawberries
Supplements: Amino Acids, SwoleV.2

6pm --
Meal 5:
Tuna Fish
Mayonnaise
8oz Water
Supplements: Amino Acids, Beta3 & Guggulbolic

9pm --
Meal 6:
6oz Lean Beef
1 Cup Broc
Supplements: Amino Acids, Beta3, SwoleV.2 & Glutamine

On Tuesday and Thursday. 11/18 & 11/19
Meal 6 will be replaced with:

6oz Yam OR Baked Potato
1 Tsp Butter
1 Cup Broccoli
1 Cup Oatmeal
8oz Water


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

I don' t know how I'm going to do cardio this week.  

Was thinking about Pilates.  Dunno.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

*Led Day 11/13/03*

Warm up (leg press) 2 sets 20 reps
115lbs


 Squats could only do the 45lb bar with 2 quarters on it.  Butt to the floor

4 sets 8 to 10 reps.  THIS IS SO EFFIN MESSED UP!!!!!!!!!!!
No Rest
Leg Press 115lbs (with higher tension band strapped around)
4 Sets 20 Reps.
1 min Rest.

NOW THE KNEE IS SCREWED UP.    I can hardly do reverse  curls (laying down) with out my knee cap feeling like it's going to pop off. 

Get ready to laugh.
3 Sets 60lbs 15 reps
No Rest
Standing Cal raise
3 Sets 280lbs 20 Reps
1 Min Rest

BAD KNEE......NO LEG EXTENSIONS FOLKS. 


Reverse Hyper Extensions
75lbs
3 Sets 10 Reps

Sorry.  I couldn't do more leg training (I wanted to SOO bad, but between the  hip flexers and the Knee...I was very limited)...I was so ticked off, nearly in tears so I left the gym before I turned into biatch mode out of frustration.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

i would suggest laying off the pumpin so much and your hip flexor will heel  
dont worry babs it will all come back just take a rest...your body obviously needs it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

*Back Day 11-15-03*

Bent over Rows (wholly cow) 5 Sets
65lb DB 4 Reps
No Rest
Bent over bar rows with 45lb bar with add'l 40lb plates 5 Sets (dunno the name of exercise but I think this works)
8-10 Reps
No Rest
Alternating Bent over rows 5 Sets
25lbs 8-10 Reps
2 Min Rest.

Bar Shrugs (close grip) Bar 45lbs plus 2 quarter plates on both sides.
4 Sets 25 reps (10 slow and controlled, 10 fast 10 slow and controlled)
No Rest
Rear Delts 5 Sets (machine)
60lbs 10 Reps
2 Min Rest.

Lat Pull Down 4 Sets 10 Reps
110lbs
1 min. Rest

Good Mornings 
60 bar with 15lb plates on both sides 4 Sets
Chin or Nose to the bench
10 Reps (NO EXCUSES)
1 Min Rest

Bi's 4 Sets
45lb Bar curls 10 Reps
No Rest
Hammer Curls 25lb DB 10 Reps.
No Rest
Reverse grip (over hand grip) 35lb Bar curls 10 Reps


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

I know it sucks Babs, but you have to lay off legs!! I would say at LEAST 2 weeks now with NO leg workout. Take 4 Ibuprofen with 2 extra strength tylenol every 6 hours. Sorry Bab's.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i would suggest laying off the pumpin so much and your hip flexor will heel
> dont worry babs it will all come back just take a rest...your body obviously needs it.




I know what you're saying BUT IT'S SO HARD.  To me, Squating is where it's at to build GREAT quads, faster.  I LOVE squating.  It's my favorite on leg day.  I use to be able to do them ALL DAY no problem.  

Uh oh.     This is a sign of OLD AGE, isn't it? 

I know time will heal but it's just so hard not being able to do your favorite exercise.  I will wait


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I know it sucks Babs, but you have to lay off legs!! I would say at LEAST 2 weeks now with NO leg workout. Take 4 Ibuprofen with 2 extra strength tylenol every 6 hours. Sorry Bab's.




I'm gonna lay off the legs.  IT'S GOING TO BE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HARD THOUGH.

you know.....Even the good mornings were starting to aggrivate the hips so I guess I should count them out too.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey Babs
Looks like you have your meal plans in order
How are your results/progress so far?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

HEY LESLIE 

Yeah, I'm trying to keep my meals together...I switched my 9am meal with my 3pm meal and I DROPPED MY EGG WHITE ON THE FLOOR.aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....I'm starting to hate pills so now I have to take Amino Acids to make up for the protein loss. 

Well....Everything is coming together.  I'm letting down on cardio because of my knee and my hip flexers so this week I'm gonna do the "J Fonda work out!"  Just kidding......I bought a Pilates DVD...."those exercises are hard to keep up with because they switch up to darn fast." I'm thinking the aerobics may help me with some fat loss.  

Progress is so so.  I decided this week I'm going to cut back on fat vs carb.  I know I need it.  Just gonna try things out and see what happens. Lost 6lbs, inches and b/f.

I just want to say.....This weekend, I cheated big time.  Depression from leg work out Thursday and having to cut out leg days for a while.  I ended up bitching at my husband and getting into a heated argument, now I feel bad. I'm beating myself up and I thought about giving up.  BUT I CAN'T.  I've worked so hard to get where I am.  I just have to keep telling myself that. OVER AND OVER.......<sigh>


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

Its not about the scale. I would take inches over pounds any day Sound slike you are doing great!

As for your cheat and argument- been there done that. Dont think about it. Just keep on going forward. You can't change the cheat. Its done. Dont cause permanent damage by giving up Ohterwise everything you have ben doing for the past months is worthless.

You are better than that Good luck!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm with ya on the scale bit.  Women always seem to wonder over there though.  

I remember when I first started out.  lol.  EVERY OTHER DAY I'd visit the scale and the men in the gym would ask, "When are you going to give up with that scale?"  Preparing for my first competition helped me realize a lot.  The only time I would weigh in is if my clothes started to feel baggy. Then,  I'd have my b/f taken and I'd weigh in and keep a progress chart.  I hardly visit the scales anymore.  Scales are a big let down to women and our way of thinking.  

Cheat and argument  --  I apologized yesterday.  The cheat, yeah, that's old news.  I'm trying not to give up and I'm thinking once I over come this stubborness I'm going through, I'll be a stronger person on the inside.  It's just getting it to register through this thick skull of mine is all.

Thanks for the kick in the arse!

I started changing my mind during last nights training session.  after stopping and looking at myself in the mirror.  I know that sounds gay but I pictured the person I use to be and I was looking at the person I am now and I love it and don't want to let go.  I just cannot stand it when I'm told I CANNOT DO SOMETHING OR TO TAKE A BREAK, I take it as a challenge.  My entire life, I've been an athlete and this was the second time something has gotten in the way of my sport.  First, fast pitch softball, dislocated my knee and torn all the legiments was OFF FOR 3 MONTHS so there went the season during softball I'd also train horses and show them professionally, that went too.  Now this!  Oh well. 

Hey this SwoleV.2 stuff is AWESOME!!!!!!  I've been searching for a great supplement supplier and finally found one I like.  I have about a week left of Glutamine then I'm switching to GLU by Syntrax.  It's suppose to be promising as well.  We'll see.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2003)

*11/17/03 Shoulder and Tri*

Warm up
Pull downs  30lbs: 20 reps: 2 sets

Close grip Bench Press: 5 Sets: 10 reps: 50lbs
No Rest
Kick backs 25lbs 10 reps each arm
1 Min. Rest

Tri pull downs:
4 Sets: 60lbs: 10 Reps
1 Min Rest

Side Shoulder Raise: 4 Sets:  10 Reps: 20lbs DB: 3 sec hold each rep.
No Rest
Alternating Front shoulder raise: 15lb DB: 10 Reps
1 Min Rest

Upright Rows:  30lb DB: 4 sets:  10 Reps
No Rest
Side Shoulder Raise:  25lb DB: 8-10 Reps
1 Min Rest

Bench Press:  80lb:  3 Sets:  5 Reps.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2003)

I would like to say....last nights final meal was 1 cup spaghetti.  This meal replaced my "planned" meal.  Which was eaten before my two hour (after training carb allowance) had lapsed.  

and Todays lunch will not include lettuce or dressing......I FORGOT MY SALAD AT HOME.......UGH.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI --  

I'm going to be off for a while.  Sick again and waiting for body to heal.  Maybe next week will be dif. for me.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

I hope that you feel better soon Babs.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 25, 2003)

thanks Jen...I feel like pooo.

throat hurts (I won't even talk at work. been having people send emails and leave voicemails...then I'll reply via email)  This sucks.
Muscle aches
joint aches
fever
head ache
watery eyes


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

damn..go home..sleep..get well!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 25, 2003)

Cannot and wish I could...I'm still testing the new cost model for Japan.  AND prepare for year end.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

poor thing..tell ya what..
I'll leave for you...

Feel better!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 25, 2003)

You stinker!  Get some sleep for me CAUSE I'M TIRED...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2003)

um.,.hello? knock knock..you hae not posted in here in FIVE days!
get busy, woman!

How are you? Are you feeling better? How was the weekend?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm not feeling any better.  I'm taking a few weeks off.

I am starting my supps though.  There will be no weight training or cardio sessions for a while.  Only Dieting.

Diet will be posted daily.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

hey! still not?
Sorry to hear that...
hey..I FINALLY did my legs tonight! I am SO gonna feel it the next couple days...
Get better, girl!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks for checking in Burner.

I'm off for the rest of this month.  Returning Jan 04.

No weight training or Cardio PERIOD.  

Pure DIETING AND SUPPS  *ONLY*


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

Hope you feel better soon Babs, You look after yourself now


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

so..does this mean we can whore up your thread until the 4th of jan?


Feel better, K!


----------



## Leslie (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 
> I'm off for the rest of this month.  Returning Jan 04.
> 
> ...




 Will you still be working a booth at the Arnold?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hope you feel better soon Babs, You look after yourself now




I will.  Just don't make fun of my progress pics.......

I think I'm doing pretty good though.  We'll see.

I may do some cardio next week.  Just twice though.  I'm gonna start out slowly


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

I think your making a good decision Babs! Your already incredibly sexy and beautiful, a few weeks off to recover won't change that one bit! Get well!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> so..does this mean we can whore up your thread until the 4th of jan?
> 
> 
> Feel better, K!



I'm feeling better, just trying to let my body heal all the way before jumping back on the wagon.  Last month I was out with a sinus infection...this month...same thing......All because I was bull-headed and wanted to jump back in the gym and continue with my strict dieting I ended back up on the absent list.

Nah, I will be starting back up on Jan 1st.

What's weird is I cannot eat all of my meals.  they make me feel ill.  Like a car sick feeling.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Will you still be working a booth at the Arnold?




At this rate, I'd be scared to work the booth.  It's in March though, right?  I forgot already. 

I can make some great changes by then.  Not enough to wear a sports bra and skivies............    

I'll still be at the arnold regardless.............Are you still *not* going or did TP change his mind?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I think your making a good decision Babs! Your already incredibly sexy and beautiful, a few weeks off to recover won't change that one bit! Get well!!




Thanks Rock 

I'm working on getting better.  I haven't been able to diet all this week.  Only eating 2 or 3 times a day.  All carbs and supps.

Carbs
veggies
Protien (drink)
supps
Vit's


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I can make some great changes by then.  Not enough to wear a sports bra and skivies............



this is what I was hoping for ... for me, that's the only reason to go, get a picture with Babs in sports bra and skivies


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2003)

Aw....Well, I will try REALLY REALLY hard to make you happy so we can get a pic together....

k?


----------



## Leslie (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'll still be at the arnold regardless.............Are you still *not* going or did TP change his mind?




Not sure what you are talking about.  I think TP said he wasn't going either.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2003)

Just asking if you two have changed your mind on going or not.  That's why I bolded the *not* in my question.

wish you two could come.  I'll take MANY pics for ya though


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Aw....Well, I will try REALLY REALLY hard to make you happy so we can get a pic together....
> 
> k?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2003)

*Todays Meal*

Will be posted as the day goes by.

9am
Protein (Nectar Fuzzy Navel) mixed with water and protein
2 Caps Guggulbolic
2 Caps Beta3
5 Caps of Mass Amino Acids

12Noon
SwoleV.2 16oz of water
Tuna
Tsp Mayo
2 cups lettuce
4 Mass amino acids

3pm

Same as 9am meal.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2003)

I may try some cardio this week.

We'll see how my body handles the dieting....HOPEFULLY I can stay healthy.  Maybe next week I'll introduce some cardio........


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks Rock!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 8, 2003)

keep it up dear and if you need assitance feel free to give me a pm and I will see if i can answer any of your questions or offer suggestion.  With holday season coming in i can offer you some ways to enjoy and offset the extra caloires to your advantage : )


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Thanks Rock!


  Wanna see you keep doing so good!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> keep it up dear and if you need assitance feel free to give me a pm and I will see if i can answer any of your questions or offer suggestion.  With holday season coming in i can offer you some ways to enjoy and offset the extra caloires to your advantage : )


That go for me too HAN?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> keep it up dear and if you need assitance feel free to give me a pm and I will see if i can answer any of your questions or offer suggestion.  With holday season coming in i can offer you some ways to enjoy and offset the extra caloires to your advantage : )




Thanks a lot Hard.  How was your competition?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Wanna see you keep doing so good!




Aw. Thanks Rock.  You've been so helpful.  Thank you for your support.  I admire that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Aw. Thanks Rock.  You've been so helpful.  Thank you for your support.  I admire that.


My pleasure. Gotta say, like that kiss!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2003)

You're such a sweetie


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Dec 8, 2003)

where do you guys find those awesome smilies????????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> where do you guys find those awesome smilies????????


www.clicksmilies.com/


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 8, 2003)

thanks babs  and i really hope you feel better soon and can get back into it, I know I would be losing my mind if I were in your shoes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_


Whew! That left me breathless!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm blushing.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> thanks babs  and i really hope you feel better soon and can get back into it, I know I would be losing my mind if I were in your shoes.




You're welcome sweetie.  Thanks for the luck.  I hope I won't need it, but, you never know.  

I am losing my mind.  I want to SOOOO bad go back.  For my own good though, I choose to be smart.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Have you been taking Ibuprofen or anything?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2003)

Been taking Naproxen.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Good, that should help. Want all the inflammation gone before you go back!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2003)

Is that an order?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Yes it is, from Dr. Rock!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2003)

Hmmm...That has a little "ring" to it.

People at work call me Oracle Guru OR, Dr. Drisc


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Hmmm. Dr Drisc and Dr. Rock....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Couldn't help myself!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 9, 2003)

That's cute.

*So far, no food*


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 9, 2003)

Okay.....it's 1pm dammit..............I'm gonna make myself eat.

6oz chicken Breast
2 Cups lettuce
tsp Mayo
Beta3
Guggulbolic
Mass Amino Acids
Vit
SwoleV.2

At this rate, I'll check in once I am able to eat all of this.  I don't get it.  I'm feeling sooooooo much better.........JUST CANNOT EAT, NOT HUNGRY................


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 9, 2003)

Okay.....still at work and NO TIME TO EAT ANYMORE.....

This will be all I have today folks.

In accounting & Tech....all I can say is........YEAR END SUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 9, 2003)

Are you feeling depressed or anything Babs?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 10, 2003)

Stressed is more like it.  I have 6 temps helping me with year end......I'm also an IT Tech and I cannot handle every situation in a timely fashion therefore, I'm getting complaints out the rear......sad and even more frustrating factor is:  It won't let up until Feb.........


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 10, 2003)

I forgot to mention...when I left work at 9pm last night, I stopped by Wendy's.  I got, grilled chicken (tossed the bun) a salad and Ice tea (unsweetened) with a lemon.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 10, 2003)

*Today's Meals*

9am
Coffee

1pm
Protein (nectar Fuzzy Navel) mixed with water
4 Egg whites
6oz Chicken Breast
3oz Turkey
Beta3
Guggulbolic
Amino Acids


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Sorry Babs! I know how things like that suck! It could very well be affecting your appetite, plus we live by the law of undulation, peaks and troughs. You go through natural periods where food is just not appealing.

If you want to talk or vent, pm me! Hope it gets better!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 10, 2003)

do you understand accounting and tech terms?...if no,,,,,,,,I might as well write a letter to myself......

I know I can count on you........I'm really missing the gym and my friends........AND THE GUYS...........most importantly, I miss feeling like I'm in shape....i feel like a lard butt........

Guess what?
I'm ordering a pizza....I'm beat and have no more energy.....................


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Mmmmm. Pizza good! Don't sweat it, and your not a lard butt! I know how you feel though, I feel that way quite a bit sometimes.

I don't understand accounting and tech terms, but I can always grab a dictionary and make a night of it! 

Even if you FEEL your out of shape, I think your sexy! And not just your pic's either, you've got an amazing personality!! Feel good about yourself, I do!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Babs! 

I'm sorry you're going through a rough time! Keep that chin up, and no more talking about being a lard ass! Cause you are not 

Weekend is almost here


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey babs, I see alot of posts in here but for the life of me I can't find where your last workout is?  Stop yapping and get your ass back in the gym or do I have to come out there to swollsville and kick your back side!!!!  lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

She's recovering from an injury Fire! No pushing, want her completely better so she doesn't aggravate it and get pushed back more


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

I should of figured because what I've read is not like her.  NOW it makes sense. I'm glad to hear she is being intelligent about this.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks you guys!!! 

The knee is still giving me some problems and my health is almost back in full gear!  I'm starting back up Jan.02, 2004.......I plan on taking the start up pretty slow....

My goal will be to keep protein PRETTY high with moderate carbs/fat.  For the entire month of Jan...I plan on NOT weight training.  

The month of January will be...........DIETING AND CARDIO......3 days of cardio.  I'll also start tanning to help rid of some water.

On Jan. 11th, please do not insult my progress pics as they will look DISGUSTING.....

Okay...back to the knee....I meet with my sports injury dr Dec 24th.  At that time, I will be evaluated to see (since I took time off) if I've gained muscle knotting.  No weight training until all is clear and well.  I'll keep all up to date.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Welcome back to your journal! Missed you here! Glad to hear you have a appointment set up. Good luck with that! Can't wait to see your pics! You'll look great!!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'll also start tanning to help rid of some water.


Tanning gets rid of water???


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

I want to thank you VERY MUCH for your support along the way.  It's hard to keep your chin held high when all isn't going as planned.

Oh and, the pics will look terrible..I promise....But the ones after that will look kick arse!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I bet they will kick ARSE! They'll also go up framed in my office! 

Yeah, I know how hard it is to keep your chin up, but your doing an amazing job of it!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Tanning gets rid of water???



Not permanently.  It's the same as the sauna....

Weigh yourself before you tan and then again after you've tanned. 

I don't know about you but I sweat like a pig in the tanning bed and sauna.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I bet they will kick ARSE! They'll also go up framed in my office!
> 
> Yeah, I know how hard it is to keep your chin up, but your doing an amazing job of it!!




Rock, you're such a sweetie


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Not permanently.  It's the same as the sauna....
> 
> Weigh yourself before you tan and then again after you've tanned.
> ...


Sweating like a pig! Kinda turning me on now!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

for the record....I'll say I don't smell like one before, during or after.

The tanning lotion I use has a tingle factor in it......The name of it is, Wild Thing....no joke


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I've used that Babs! I love it. Tried a lot of different ones before that one. I like the tingle/burn. Haven't tanned for awhile though, will before the last pics.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Smelling like a pig-bad
Sweating like a pig- great!


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 19, 2003)

ya know....i STILL think the january photos should be optional for everyone since they are not judged.  the starting and ending photos are obviously mandatory but i'm not liking the midpoint thing one bit.

 

sounds like you have a great plan babsie!  try to be patient (i know it's hard) and these times will be a thing of the past before you know it.  really.  hang in there!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

Me neither.


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 19, 2003)

pull some strings - get us off the hook for january.  c'mon.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

Jodi, J'Bo.................what do you say?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> On Jan. 11th, please do not insult my progress pics as they will look DISGUSTING.....


IF ANYONE INSULTS ANYONES PICS THEY'RE GONNA GET THEIR ASSES KICKED 



> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> pull some strings - get us off the hook for january.  c'mon.


It's not gonna happen NG... just post the damn pics.... 
Everyones gonna look bad.... we've all been bulking.... you w8 and see, everyone will try and back out of April as well, it's just that we're all perfectionist's.
Will we all be ever really that happy with the way we look when 'just a little' bit more would be better here or 'just a little' less there. Common guys, lets just all do the best _we_  can


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

Posting my pics are going to HARD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

I think you guys are worrying too much, no ones gonna care that much, and if anyone comes in and flames someones pics we'll get their post deleted.
We are all family here aren't we.... especially those of us competing together


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

Yea, we're family alright and family at times can be your worst critics...

Why?  because you feel comfortable.

Well...at least I'll have a tan by then


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

Ahhh stuff it i need to be honest here.....

I just want more pics of you, go you good thing


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

lmao......how many mice do you need to get rid of?


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 19, 2003)

there has to be a reasonable bribe we can come up with to get Rissole on our side....did I say bribe?  errrrr  i meant compromise.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> lmao......how many mice do you need to get rid of?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> there has to be a reasonable bribe we can come up with to get Rissole on our side....did I say bribe?  errrrr  i meant compromise.


Lets talk secret pics


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

ha ha ha.....

hmmmmmmmm.......does it have to be us?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

You hotties


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

They are hot aren't they!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 20, 2003)

Yes they are


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I think you guys are worrying too much, no ones gonna care that much, and if anyone comes in and flames someones pics we'll get their post deleted.
> We are all family here aren't we.... especially those of us competing together



I don't want anyone that flames my pics to be deleted.  If someone comes in and says: Hell man you don't look much different yadda yadda then good.  That is only motivation to work harder in the 2nd half of the comp.   I look forward to "honest" flaming.  Bring it on.  Much more motivational for me then:  Oh damn Fire you look GREAT!!.  Hell I hope NOBODY says I look Great!!!  I wanna hear people say work harder.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I want people to objectively flame my pics. I want to know how other people see me and what I need to focus on.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

rock I think you need alot of work yet.  Have you looked in the mirror lately?  You totally need to work on that hair!!!  hahahahahaha   Just kidding my man. I can't wait to see your new pics.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Alright, everyone has access to my pics except Fire! He'll find himself banned!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Like that hair huh?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I don't want anyone that flames my pics to be deleted.  If someone comes in and says: Hell man you don't look much different yadda yadda then good.  That is only motivation to work harder in the 2nd half of the comp.   I look forward to "honest" flaming.  Bring it on.  Much more motivational for me then:  Oh damn Fire you look GREAT!!.  Hell I hope NOBODY says I look Great!!!  I wanna hear people say work harder.


All i meant was bad flaming....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

You guys are too funny.

If I'm posting my pics...it will not be in a sports bra.  Bank on it!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Ohhh, something better?!?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Like what?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Floss! Coconuts! Clam shells! The list can go on!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

pfff....maybe in April


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Alright, it's a deal then!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay.  I'm back in the saddle.  X-Mas Eve visited the doctor and I have some knotting in my back, which will be taken care of.  And, I'm not allow to do squats anymore.     No more lying leg curls either.  The problem is, my tendons are WAY TOO TIGHT so, I'm going to have to do a lot of stretching exercises.

*Todays meals.*

*9am: *
Coffee
6oz turkey
Mass Aminos

*12:30noon:  *
8oz Nectar (Whey Protein Isolate)
1.5 cups lettuce (Salt, pepper and lite dressing)
Baked Potato (Chives, salt and pepper)
6oz red meat
***Beta3, Guggolbolic Extreme, Mass Aminos, Bevs. Multi Vitamin

* 4:00pm*
8oz of water
Yoplait Yogurt 4oz
6oz of turkey
Amino Acids


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2004)

so what can you do instead of squats/curls?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 5, 2004)

This is going to sound gay.

I am suppose to sit on a chair, rest an olympic bar on my ankle and pull my knees up to my chest.  HOW THE HELL IS THAT GOING TO benefit me and what I want to do?  

I'm waiting on a referal to a sport medicine doctor.  The injury to my knee is sports related so, I'm thinking maybe they'll know how to fix the tight tendon, etc......


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Going to a sports Doctor is a good choice Babsie! Glad your back, I've missed you!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 5, 2004)

Aw, thanks Rock.  Missed ya too.  Did you have a nice holiday?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah it was good. Worked most of it though. How about you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 5, 2004)

Mine was great.  I packed on a couple more pounds, went ice skating for the FIRST time, played with the kiddies, etc....  Work......I took Wednesday, Thursday & Friday off of last week.  It was needed.

Okay, I'm bumming.  I may need to get surgery out of the way...which means, no competitions this year.  I dunno as I'm jumping the gun.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Well good luck Babs. I hope you don't need surgery, but either way, don't bum. See the sports Dr first, sometimes they may surprise you! Remember, think about the solution, not the problem! 

I guess your at work right now.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeppers, I'm at work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Still working out your upper body and what you can for lower?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah.  I plan on working upper body and whatever for lower.

Tonight I meet with my trainer and we'll go over what's best and reasses my goals, etc....

Leaving now for lunch....BRB


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Have a good lunch Babs! I'll be in my whore thread if you want to drop by


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2004)

Okay.  Well this stinks.  I went in to add meals to my posting and, I couldn't.  There is a time limit.

*6pm*
8oz of water (don't yell, I've been busy)


*7pm*
Training

*10pm*
1 Cup Spag with 6oz red meat (meat balls)
8oz of water
Glu, Mass Amino's


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2004)

*Weight Training*

Okay.  I know I said I wasn't going to weight train PERIOD this month.  I changed my mind.  Instead of hitting it hard this month, it's all light.

*Warm Up*
Bench Press (Olympic Bar) with 5lb plates on each side
12 reps, 2 Sets

*Bench Press* (Olympic Bar) with 15lb plates on each side
10 reps, 5 Sets
*No Rest
*Chest Fly* (machine) 70lbs
10 Reps, 5 Sets
*No Rest
*Clost grip Bench Press *(Olympic Bar) with 10lb plates on each side
10 Reps, 5 Sets
**2min Rest

*Shouler Press* (Machine) I dont know what the weight was.
10 Reps, 4 Sets
*No Rest
*Tri Pull Down* 40lbs
10 Reps, 4 Sets
*No Rest
*Tri Kick Backs* 15lb DB
10 reps each arm, 4 Sets
***2min Rest

*Side Shoulder raise* using 15lb DB
10 Reps, 4 Sets
*No Rest
*Front Shoulder raise* using 15lbs DB
10 Reps, 4 Sets


----------



## Leslie (Jan 6, 2004)

I think thats much better than not lifting at all


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2004)

Aw...thanks sweetie  I was thinking the same thing.  Already took  A LOT of time off...with competitions around the corner, I cannot afford to take much more off.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

how are you feeling babs?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2004)

Much MUCH better. Today I'm a little sore from my work out.  Not too sore though....

OMG...I forgot to mention.  There was a lady who decided she wanted to train last night with my PT and I.  This girl was laying on the bench getting ready to bench the Bar and her hand slipped or something....SHE CRACKED BOTH OF HER FRONT teeth.  The rest of the night she was talking with a lisp.  I felt so bad for her.  She has no Dental or Health Insurance.  She's stuck with rounchy looking teeth!  IF that happened to me, I would have freaked the *F* out.  Thank god my dr. friend was there.  I ran over and told him what happened and he came over to look at her.  Then he started talking greek.......


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey babs!
Looks like your W/outs are doing great!
( I just looked at the past couple)
I need to get back to my former intenisty and then beyond..to what yours is..

This was my second workout since the first week in December...Iam finally mostly over my cold..so I can breathe and not ave to much sinus pressure..
The weights I am using are embarassing.(at least to me) but give it a couple weeks and I should be back in the zone..
Keep cranking yourself!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks Burner!  Sorry to hear you're still ill BUT getting better.  You'll get there bud!  I have faith.

Don't feel embarrassed about the weight you're using, feel proud that you're working through your capabilities vs. not doing anything at all.  I know what you mean about the sinus pressure.

Hey, I'm still sore from Mondays work out.    My chest is killing me.  Not really killing me, it's just sore.  It'll all come back.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

*Meals*

Meal 1:

Cup coffee
6oz of chicken
4 egg whites
1 yolk
8oz of water

Meal 2:

Salad with light dressing (salt & pepper)
Nectar Protein mixed with 8oz of water

Meal 3:

Okay, this is where it gets tricky.  I had a dr. appt and was told I have to have surgery.   so....this is what I did immediately after my appt.

Nacho with 1/3 cup chilli cheese sauce
Cin bun
Hershey Bar (I think it was Oreo's & Cream) 
Diet Mt. Dew

Meal 4:
Cup of chilli
8oz of water.

**No meal 5 or 6 today.  Was too depressed.  TODAY WILL BE BETTER....!!!!!  Promise.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You just need a massage Babsie. I'll help you out


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

surgery? when? for what?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 7, 2004)

Babsie...Hope all goes well with the surgery.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

thanks you guys.

I have Endometriosis.  My dr has tried everything to eleviate the pain.  Until my surgery date he has put me on a stronger birthcontrol pill and Darvaset.

Jan 27th I go in to sign papers for my surgery.
Feb 9th is the day of surgery.  He will do a D&C and a Laparoscopy.  If he finds that my ovaries need removed, he will do a full historectomy at that time.  If that happens, I'll be off for 6 weeks. 


I'm nervous because the last time I was put to sleep, I went into cardiac arrest.....which is why I've been putting off getting lipo suction and breast augmentation.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Good luck with your surgery Babs. Let your doc know about the cardiac arrest thing, it happens sometimes but can be prevented if he already knows your sensitivity.

And this is strictly my opinion, but you do not need liposuction or breast augmentation! You are beautiful the way you are, there is no reason for it Babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh I'll most def. inform him of my experience with Cardiac Arrest.  I was thinking of asking if he'll do what's called a twilight sleep.  This is the kind where you're awake, but not aware of what's going on.  You respond to commands, etc..

Liposuction is needed around my belly button.  I hold onto it there.  It will not budge!  And, I deflat when I dehydrate.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah, that's conscious sedation and you can still go into Cardiac Arrest with that. They just need to closely monitor you and slowly administer the drugs. We do conscious sedation all the time in the ER!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Will you be my guardian angel ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Of course Babsie!  I'll always look out for you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Proud to Announce*

I'm just getting into reading other journals and stuff because I'm just starting to train and hopefully get myself into a comp later this year too.  So -- Hi and nice to meet you.   

I'm wondering how you lost 6 pounds and 2% BF in 3 days.  Please share, because I would be the talk of my gym if I did that!!   

Thanks
Fitgirl70




> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm proud to announce since the last time I've weighed in and B/F was taken.  I'm now down to 150lbs & 19%
> 
> Original B/F Pics taken & weigh in was:  9/21/03
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Welcome FitGirl & Enjoy!!

I was preparing for a competition outside of this at that time.  My diet was very strict.  It's hard to say exactly how I lost 2% b/f in 3 days.  One thing I can think of is, maybe I was already crossing over the day my b/f was taken.  If I remember correctly I was also coming off my monthly cycle.  I usually gain 5lbs the week prior and then lose it the week after or during.

It boils down to everyone is dif and react to dif. dietiing, etc......Hope I answered your question.  Maybe not what you wanted to hear.  Oh, I was also doing cardio like crazy & weight training 3 to 4 days a week.

let me know if I can be of assistance.  

Good luck dear!
Babsie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

I forgot to mention this.....My meals will be posted either in the evenings or early mornings....example...What I eat today will be posted tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

well babs we are all here to support you.
i wish you a speedy recovery and everything will work out just fine cause you are one fit momma


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Aw, hugs and kisses to you Jen.  You're such a beautiful person on the inside and out!!!!  

Thanks for your support.  I'm nervous as all get out though.  Yet, I'm excited too to finally figure out exactly what is causing all the irregularity, pain and bloating.  I really do not want to post my pics.  I'm BLOATED and look like I'm about 5months preggo.  It's that bad!  Can you talk to the other judges and see if it's okay for me NOT to post my progress pics, rather send them to you to share with the judges?  On another note, if my hormones keep up, I'll look like Dolly P before it's over.  When I went back to the gym, majority of the guys were like    "We like you better that way!" <sigh> Men


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

No, no talking to judges will be happenin' here.   Post those pics girl.

And....looking like Dolly isn't a bad thing.   I've looked like her, had a rupture, had them redone and went bigger, had another rupture, had them redone and went bigger again......

Not to scare you though, it was determined that my implants were faulty and came from a bad lot.....boy did I end up with some money.  Not to mention, the second time I had them done, it was free.  I didn't pay one dime.  My PS is a friend of mine though.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

This is going to be soooo embarrassing for me.

Wow two ruptures.  Wholly cow!  Did you get sick to?  I'd be upset having to go through that twice.  Good to know you didn't have to pay for the third set however, I wouldn't have paid for the second one either.

My PS is a friend also.  he and I often work out together.  

The whole reason I want to get a breast augmentation is for when I diet down.  I go from a 36D to nearly an A cup. BIG CHANGE and I'm not use to that.  IF I go through with the surgery I plan on them putting a B cup in because I don't want them too too big where "it" doesn't fit my figure.  I dunno, maybe I'm a chicken butt


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

Okay, c'mon....give up the goods!!!   No, I didn't get sick.   I have saline implants


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

See, IF I get implants I'm going with Saline.  I think there is a new one coming out.  I'll ask tonight.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

yes there is a new silocone coming out that is made for lean women. when you diet down it doesnt show any ripples apparently.

concentrate on getting better first babs.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

I am ma'am.........


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

I have them too babs-- I got saline-- have had them for 2 years and w/ no problems! 

Hi girlie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 8, 2004)

They're already is a new silicone out and their are new saline's out too.   I don't think I've heard of the one for leaner bodies though.  I'll check into it.   I don't think it matters anyway if you've had them placed sub-mammary.   It definitely matters if you went above the muscle.  Mine are under.   I think Stacey's are under too, right Stac?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

okay gang.

I may end up stepping back from the IM Comp.  No final decision will be made until Jan 27th.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

they are for over the muscle implants (the ones i am getting) and because they gel together they wont cause rippling. people who train chest hard should NEVER get them under the muscle.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 8, 2004)

J'bo you getting titty implants ?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> people who train chest hard should NEVER get them under the muscle.




I k now people who have trained hard and do comps (figure and &BB) that have implants.  Having them put under the muscle makes no dif. when it comes to working out.


----------



## senimoni (Jan 8, 2004)

Under the muscle??? That sounds so painful....and odd.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 8, 2004)

if anyone's interested this link is a brief q&a prepared by one plastic surgeon discussing implant issues for women involved in fitness & bodybuilding.

http://www.implantinfo.com/faqs/1.10.html


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by senimoni *_
> Under the muscle??? That sounds so painful....and odd.




It is more painful and recovery is longer if done under the muscle vs. over.

Under the muscle is suppose to look real.  There are dif. styles & shapes to chose from also.  Kinda neat!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

Actually Babs i have done tones of research on this and talked to many girls...all who are upset about getting them under the muscle....when you get really lean and you bulid your chest muscle it tends to push your fake boobies into your arm pits and look lopsided.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

I researched also...Maybe my friends aren't lean enough to experience what others have.

In my honest opinon, I feel female bbers shouldn't get them put in under the muscle rather over.  For Figure competitors, I feel it doesn't matter either way because Figure shouldn't get that lean.  If they're that lean, they're competing in the wrong class.....Then again, it depends on the judges since they cannot seem to make up their minds as to exactly what they're looking for in a figure competitor vs. the ones that do.  It's all chaotic.......

Do you have a date in mind when you're getting yours?


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

well i agree with you there 

but the judges want us figures leaner than the friggin bodybuilders  so i am NEVER going over. i saw alot of girls REALLY upset at Nationals because they got them under. 

i was going to get them this August but we will have to see.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

leaner than BBers?  Thats CRAZY     why have a figure class then?  Why not re"clasify" the BBers?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 9, 2004)

That's a great idea....but we all know how hard it is to get a class changed.   I'm sure we've all read the articles about BBers and Fitness trying to get classes changed.   It's a friggin act of congress.

I went under and they look so natural.   I love them and my doctor, like the one in NGs article that she posted...thank you NG, said that under is definitely better for us fitness enthusiasts.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

well let me see those puppies


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 9, 2004)

If I could post a picture of them, I certainly would.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

you can just email it to me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 9, 2004)

I just might do that!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

Fitgirl


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 9, 2004)

I'll have to take that picture this weekend, when I can be alone    and then I'll email it to you okay?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2004)

J'Bo


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm out


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2004)

Babs, what do you mean?  You're out of the comp?? Nooo, come on Babs, stay!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

I haven't taken my pics yet nor do I have my stats.  I don't want to break the rules.  I am not quitting what I've been doing, just taking myself out of the comp for the reason above.


I'm still going to diet and weight train.......


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2004)

huh ??!!

You can't back out now! Come on Babs, PLLLeeeaassse!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

I honestly do not want to back out.....I just do not have my pics or stats as they were suppose to be posted by Mid-Night.   Unless by vote, the judges allow me to post Friday, I'm out and my journal (hopefully) moved.

Thank you all for your support along the way.  I truly appreciate it


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 12, 2004)

hey hey hey.
i just posted that we are waiting on certain peoples pics.
would it be possible to get them tonight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

C'mon Babs. We are not letting you out that easy! You and I were doing this together, don't leave me hanging now!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey hey hey.
> i just posted that we are waiting on certain peoples pics.
> would it be possible to get them tonight?




I will see if I can get the digital camera.  If it's not in use, I'll take the pics tonight, measurements, etc...and post them tomorrow morning......maybe tonight...Comps at home are down and I haven't had time to check them out.

are you sure this isn't going to piss a lot of people off?  I don't want anyone mad....I look like shit anyway.  No kidding and all jokes aside, I look HEAVY!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't care how you look Babs. I took my pics overweight and looking like crap too. This is only the midway point. Seems J'bo will let you take the pics a little late. I don't think anyone will get pissed by this, it's not like your doing it 3 months late  I'll stick up for you but I don't there will be a need.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

See...It's "okay" for men to look over weight...but for a woman to look the way I do is........well, there aren't any words....

Since preparing for surgery and taking hormone pills, (not steroids, I don't want anyone thinking that) I blew up............I think it's mostly water.....There's fat, don't get me wrong, but I just blew up like a balloon and I'm ashamed.  You'll see.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2004)

Babs,

I don't see the problem in you posting your pics a few days late as well.  We are not here to judge you only help mativate you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

No matter how you look your still my girl Babs and I support you 100%! Plus it's only temporary!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

<Sniff, Sniff>  You guys are wonderful.

You're right, it's only temporary damn it..........Ugh....the pain it's going to cause when I hit the upload button.....

Pfff....I think I look big now.......hmm, can't wait for my doctor to fill my tummy with gases on S day......btw...I'm being sarcastic.......I'm nervous.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 12, 2004)

i will post a mini message in the half way pics thread saying that if people can get photos up by midnight tonight then that would be fine with me...if no one objects then its cool...otherwise i think you should still post them and play along for fun


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm going to post them tonight or tomorrow....mean while i set up another journal....

"30 Day" Diet.....I'll be posting pics every 30 days in that one.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

Yaaaaa, Bab's is still in.  And I know your nervous Bab's, I wish I could be there. Everything will be fine! Best thing is for you to relax and rest before Saturday as much as possible. Good luck!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

Okay.......I have my hands on the digital camera  

I will post my pics tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!!  And stats....

Just so you know...Monday I weighed 180lbs....Thanks to the hormone pills.....I went from 150 to 180lb....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

hey!
you doing ok? Keep checking in on you once in a while!
pics, ehj? Wahoo! Still wating for my a-hole friend totake our film to get developed from the trip last month....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey Babs, i posted your pics and left a spot for your new stats. Post your stats in here and i'll update in the comparison thread 
Blown up or not your beautiful


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

*8 Week Diet Plan*

*Krystie's Pre-Contest Diet, use at own risk.	* 
*Meal #1.*

*Protein:*   4oz. Turkey Breast			
..............4 or 5 Egg Whites			
*Fat:*  1 Yoke					
*Carbohydrates:*  1/2 Grapefruit										
*Supplements:*  To be posted Monday		



*Meal #2.*

*Protein:*  1 Scoop Nectar Fuzzy Navel by Syntrax	
*Fat:*  1 TBS Heavy Whipping Cream		
*Carbohydrates:*  4 Frozen Strawberries								
*Supplements:*  *To be posted Monday					


*Meal #3:* 
*Protein:*  6oz. Chicken Breast	
Vegetable:[/b] 2 Cups Salad, 2 TBS Oil and Vinegar Dressing										
*Supplements:*  *To be posted Monday					


*Meal #4:	* 
*Protein:*1 Isomatrix Reloaded Chocolate or Vanilla	
*Fat:* 1 TBS Heavy Heaping Cream			
*Carbohydrates:*   4 Frozen Strawberries										
*Supplements:*   *To be posted Monday									

*Meal #5:* 
Protein:	6oz. Lean Meat  (Laura's Lean Beef)		
Vegetable: 1 Cup Vegetable			
Fat: 2 tsp Flax Oil										
Supplements:	*To be posted Monday										


*Meal #6:	* 
1 Cup Oatmeal					
6 Oz. Sweet Potato					
4 oz. Banana					
1 Cup Vegetable					
1 TBS Butter															
*Note:* Meal Number 6 should replace one the meals mentioned above on *Mondays and Thursdays* 

*Vegetables to choose from:* 
Broccoli Salad Peppers 
Spinach Cucumbers




********NOTE*****:  Supps will change after FEB 9th!!!!!!*


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

*Weight Training Days*

Monday:  Chest/Shoulders/Tris  (With PT)

Wednesday:  Quads/Ham/Calves (With PT)

Fri or Sat:  Back...All of it!  (With OUT PT)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

*Cardio Days*

Tuesday: PM
30-45 Min. Stationary bike Moderate speed/level

Thursday: PM
30 Min: Precor Elyptical
Level 3
Moderate Incline


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

love it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

Sweet thanks.

I see my doctor today at 3:30.......should be done with him around 4:45pm.......................  Then it's off to do some cardio


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

Hope it all goes well hun!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

Me too!  I'm excited and also nervous.

I had a weird dream last night..........Dreamt I went into surgery and gone into Cardiac arrest.......I was watching the doctors trying to revive me.......there was no reviving...........I still sat there looking at myself wondering, "why won't my heart beat?"  Then I thought, "God wants me now"..........................I woke up and was like:  WOW!.....Rolled over, kissed my hubby, told him I loved him and curled tight against him...............

he's very worried.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Good luck at the Dr.'s Babs! Let me know how it goes. Remember to go in with whatever questions you want answered! Miss you!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks Rock!  During my lunch hour I plan to write down all my questions and concerns.........

How's it going bud?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Going ok, busy! I've just been feeling very overwhelmed lately. I'm sure something you would know nothing about!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

try me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

I know, I'm sure you could teach me lot's about being overwhelmed!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

I understand you don't want to "bore" me.  

How are you doing with squats?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

I feel I'm leaning to far forward on the squat when going down and I'm not at parallel yet. Though about putting plates underneath my heels. But no back problems yet, LOL. So that's good! When I push up from the squat I feel like my knees go in toward each other, does that make sense?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

Do you have a spotter?

Hmmm.....wouldn't the plates throw off your balance?

Good!  Glad you're not hurting yourself.

If you feel your knees go in while coming up.....place a medicine ball between your knee.  This is usually a sign that your inner thigh needs strengthened.

that makes sense......Now I'm curious.  Do your knees also go in while doing the leg press?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

No, i don't have a spotter!  Wanna come down here 

I've heard when you go on your toes (especially when your tall) that plates (10lb) under your heel helps correct that problem.

A medicince ball huh? Interesting, I'll try that next time.

No I don't really have a problem with that on the Leg press, weird huh?

You always have such good ideas!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd love to!  On my way!  

I'll have to try that and see.  I sometimes have that problem when I do squats....I feel if I sit back into it like you're suppose to, that I'll fall flat on my buttay.....That wouldn't be any fun!    Funny to see....not funny to do.

Try doing your squats using the squat rack or use the smith machine until you get the positioning down.  You can lean clean back on those and not have to worry about falling forward or on your tush.

My father actually recommended I do that.  To get the hang of how the ball feels, start out with jumping squats while squeezing the ball tight with your thighs.  

Sorry...back to the squatting issue.  have you tried going all the way down to the floor?  I find that helps me keep my balance.  One thing though, you have to keep mental focus on the drive up.

Thanks Rock


----------



## firestorm (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I feel I'm leaning to far forward on the squat when going down and I'm not at parallel yet.
> 
> ROCK,,, lighten up the weight 1st off until you get the form down perfect.  Secondly,,, instead of placing the bar high on your traps, lower the bar across your back. dont carry the bar so high.   When going down, find a focus point about 6 inches above your starting position and keep focused on that spot throughout the movement.  when you reach bottom, you will be looking upwards a bit.
> ...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks Fire! I'm squatting today, so I'll get to try putting all this into practice!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

Hopefully you had a better Leg day then I.  today was a total failure on Legs (rep range).  I just did not have it going on in any way.  I couldn't get motivated, I couldn't get comforable under the squat bar, I had Zero enery which all is not me.  Very disapointed with my effort today but like I said in my journal, I'll use todays failure as a motivational tool for the week.  How did your squats go Rocky?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

yeah, ya big post whore...how did squats go for you?
If I am not too tired this evening, I will be squatting this evening.
(I am back on day shift today....having a hard time getting sleep schedule back online..woke up @ 0230..and it's going to be a 
L O N G  Day!

If it helps, I also get myself 'set' before I decend my first rep.
(by that, I mean I make sure my back is straight, feet are placed exactly as FS mentioned, tighen my abs ((which also sets my butt correcltly..don't let that sound too weird)) take my breath and head down.)
I use that power rack, so I an place the safetly bars one notch below my point of being parallel. (I rarely have a spotter, so this is the best I have)
I drive up thru  my heels, so I do not lean over too far.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

*Jan 20th Leg Day*

I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Squats....No pain.......!!!!!!!!!!!  The weight was EXTREMLY LIGHT!!!!!

Warm up:

Leg press with 45lb plates
2 Sets of 20........First set was wide stance....second was close.

*Leg Press*
5 Sets 10 Reps @ 180lbs plus how ever much the press weighs
*No Rest
*Squats* Squat Rack
5 Sets 10 Reps @ 95lbs (See not heavy)
*No Rest
*Precor Sprints*
total time:  1 min Level 3...High incline

****1 Min Rest

Note:  The only reason I tried squats was because my trainer set the bar for me to stop half way down.  Didn't go all the way down.  

*Good Mornings* Standing Wide Stance
4 Sets 10 Reps:  used bar with built in metel bars and padding that wrap around your neck, across your shoulders and your back.
*No Rest
*Lying Leg Curls*
4 Sets 10 Reps @ 60lbs (keeping it light)
* No Rest
*Reverse Hyper Extensions*
4 Sets 10 Reps @ 75lbs

**1 Min Rest

*Leg Extensions*
5 Sets 20 Reps @ 70lbs
*No Rest
*Calves*
5 Sets 20 Reps @ 220lbs

***1 min Stretching.....Low back was tight

*Abs*
Cable Row Crunch
3 Sets 10 Reps @ 120lbs

This is odd.  Don't know if anyone has tried this before, or if there is even a name for it:  Here goes the explaining.

Using a BIG RED BALL....I think it's called the balance ball.......Take it over to the Cable row machine.  Set your weight.  Mine was at 120lbs.  Attach the leather straps to the cord.  Place the ball where your feet would normally go.  Sit down with your back and glutes pressed firmly against the footrest and ball.  Grab the leather straps, brace your feet under the seat and crunch. 

****No Rest

*Abs*
Bench push 
3 Sets 10 Reps @ 85lb

This is how to do it:  Lay down as though you were going to do a bench press.  Grab the bar and lift it from the rack.  Hold the bar (by locking or keeping your elbows slightly bent)  straight up and keep it over mid section of your chest.  Squeeze your glutes and tighten your tummy. Make a wide base with your feet for balance.  Now, lift shoulders off bench while crunching.  DO NOT allow your shoulders to touch the bench until  your 10 reps are complete!  

***No Rest

*Broom Twist*  We use PC Poles
3 Sets 30seconds

*30 Rest


***************END


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

*Jan 28th Make up Day for missed Training*

*Legs*

Warm Up
Leg Press 85lbs (plus machine weight) 
2 Sets 20 Reps

*Leg Press*
5 Sets 10 Reps @ 240LB
*No Rest
*Squats*
5 Sets 10 Reps @ 115LB
*No Rest
*Seated Leg Curls*
5 Sets 10 Reps @ 70lbs
*No Rest
*Leg Press*
5 Sets 4-6 Reps @ 265LB

******1 Min Rest

*Leg Extensions*
4 Sets 20 Reps @ 60LB
*No Rest
*Calves*
4 Sets 20 Reps @ 240LB

*******1 Min Rest

*Reverse Hyper Extensions*
4 Sets 10 Reps @ 75LB
*No Rest
*Lying Leg Curls*
4 Sets 10 Reps 70LB

********1 Min Rest


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

*Jan 31st.  Shoulders and Tri*

I really do not want to put down how this session went.

Saturday I learned a lady wanted to train with me.   My trainer told me THAT DAY she was coming.  So, I thought, "ah, she can't be that bad if my pt is hooking her up with me!"  Not that I'm the best or anything.  There are just dif. levels when training people and, I'm no beginner.

Anyway, the lady finally shows.  This lady was dragging her feet way too much, which was costing me extra time for rest.  Which, for me IMO, is a big NO NO.  You rest 1 min (depending on the work out) and start your next set.  No whimpering or whining about it.  HIT IT!!!  OMG, talk about someone who needs*NOT* to be in a group like training session with someone who takes weight training seriously.   

I was very tolerant though.  A big waste of time for me and my purpose of going to the gym.  I hardly got the burn I needed or was looking forward to.

Saturdays training was well, Kinda like a relaxed training day  

Tonights session is going to be kick ass cause the gal I usually train with knows to get the hell out of my way.  When my resting time is up.......EITHER HAVE YOUR SET DONE or GET THE HELL OUT OF MY WAY.  This lady understands.  She understands my goal and it's not like we're meeting for the first time.  

Tonights session will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

*Feb 2nd......Back*

Warm up

*Cable Pull*
2 Sets 10 Reps @ 50lbs

*1 Min Rest

*Cable Pull*
5 Sets 6 Reps @ 110LB (3 times using V Bar 2 times using T bar)
*No Rest
*Cable Row*
5 Sets 10 Reps @ 110LB(3 times using V Bar 2 times using T bar)
*No Rest
*Cable Pull*
5 Sets 20 Reps @ 50LB(3 times using V Bar 2 times using T bar)
*No Rest
*Cable Row*
5 Sets 4 Reps @ 120LB(3 times using V Bar 2 times using T bar)

*  2 Min Rest

*UpRight Rows*
4 Sets 10 Reps @ 70LB
*No Rest
*Rear Delts*
4 Sets 10 Reps @ 15LB DB (These were done bent over.)

*1 Min Rest

..........................

The rest of the time was spent gettin knots out of my back as I was getting tension headache


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

Tonights training will be legs..........This will be the last time I weight train and Thursday will be the last time I do cardio until Feb 23rd.........I HOPE.  

Been told by other ladies I need to take more like a month off.  If this is true.  No comp this spring or summer......maybe in Aug...We'll see how everything goes.

Tonight and Friday I will tan.  Friday will be my last tanning session until I hit full recovery.  I don't want to prolong the healing process.

Peace!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

hey babs! Happy Friday!|
How's things? 
That must have been frustrating to have to wait like that. Did you at least look 'impatient' with that slow woman? I know, it's not her fault that she isn't used to working out @ your tempo..but if she got the subtle hint that you were waiting on her, that she would have sped things up a bit?
I am used to working out alone, so I go at my own pace. I do a couple minute rest in between sets. When I'd get a particular friend of mine to work out w/ me..on say, chest day...he'd slow me down, as we are both talkers. Ok, he actually talks more than I do..which is an amazing feat!

I'd tell him to shut up and hit it....

I keep joking to myself that I need to get my head set and 'blinders' on so I don't comunicate w/ anybody, let alone see them!

You take care of yourself!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 6, 2004)

*Memo*

I wanted to let my viewers & Friends know I will not be posting again until Wednesday or Thursday of next week.

Monday Feb 9th, I will be having surgery. Laparascopy and D&C.

I am allowing a 3 to 4 week recovery time. This means I will not be weight training, doing any Cardio or serious dieting. I will aim to eat clean during recovery.

May peace be with you all
BabsieGirl


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

well, you will be missed!
Take care of yourself!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Jan 31st.  Shoulders and Tri*



> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I really do not want to put down how this session went.
> 
> Saturday I learned a lady wanted to train with me.   My trainer told me THAT DAY she was coming.  So, I thought, "ah, she can't be that bad if my pt is hooking her up with me!"  Not that I'm the best or anything.  There are just dif. levels when training people and, I'm no beginner.
> ...



GOSH DAMN BABS..  I LOVE THIS POST.  DAMN GIRL YOUR ATTITUDE!!! THAT: KICK ASS OR BE SQUASHED ATTITUDE GIVES ME A WOODY.  GIRL WE GOTTA TRAIN TOGETHER SOMETIME SERIOUSLY.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Firestorm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 13, 2004)

*No more Competition*

Okay.  I'm writing to let everyone know I will not be competing this year and I'm out of the IM Competition.

Sorry J'Bo, this means I won't be doing any photo shoots with you girl.

Monday Feb 9th, I was diagnosed with Severe Endometriosis and it has spread to my colon.  On the 24th of Feb, I meet with my doctor to go over my options.  With surgeries,etc...I'm going to need time to heal properly.  I will still visit my journals, lend an ear and piece of advice, etc....HOwever there will be no gym time or supps for quite a while.  


Thank you all for your support along the way.


Best of luck to you all
BabsieGirl


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm sure this will bring you small comfort right now...but try to think of it this way....First you have to get yourself well for you and for your family.  THEN we can all only imagine your come back.  You'll be back in that gym training like a mad woman (that's a good thing!)  Nothing's over Babsie.  You just have a longer than planned time off.

Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

hey babs!
Damn! You take care of yourself! Like NG said, get past this, get better and take care of you and yours...all things will fall into place and you will be fine!

Best of luck back back to you!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Everyone. 

I know this is going to be a hard journey for me. It's just so depressing not being able to do the things you love, even if it's only temporary.

Today, I feel MUCH better. There's still some discomfort but not nearly as bad as last week. I think yesterday I felt 70% better. The more I twist in my chair at work, the more the cramps start to come back. So, no more twisting for me today and for a while. I'm not NEARLY as tired anymore and I don't easily wear out. I'm getting to be more and more alert plus, my energy is coming back. The appetite is not back yet. I think a lot of that has to deal with feeling sad. ALTHOUGH, I'm not as sad this week as I was last. This sure takes some time getting use to.


OMG -- I know this isn't as exciting for you all as it was for me. But, FRIDAY I WAS ALLOWED TO SHOWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, it was like heaven. Took a while washing everything because I had to be careful of my incisions. I was sooooooooo nervous when my hubby took the bandages off. I thought my tummy was going to look a fright. It's bruised with 3 incisions. One on the right and left of my belly button and another just below the hair line.

Also, I think I'm going to not try to have anymore children (sad I know) and go ahead with the hysterectomy. My children need their mommy more than they need their mommy to bring another being into this world. Plus, once I have the hysterctomy, my family and I will be set free. Since I was 13, Endometriosis has taken over my life and my "family making" decisions. 14 years of pain, etc..........is enough and I'm ready to lead a normal life.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

dam, straight!
Glad you are doing better, Krystie!
don't rush it. just let yourse;f get healed! 
I love showers..nice, long, hot...steamy, soapy showers!
ya know we are here to give the helping hand / shoulder to lean on!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

omg sweetie, I cant believe I havent been keeping up with this journal and your surgery, im so sorry

I am very happy you are feeling better **BIG HUGS**
And also very happy you are back with us posting  
Just be strong hon..itll all be ok soon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> dam, straight!
> Glad you are doing better, Krystie!
> don't rush it. just let yourse;f get healed!
> ...




yeah!

Me too.  Didn't think I'd ever snap out of it.  I almost teared up this morning but I stayed strong.  Took a deep breath and said, "It's going to be okay!"  Then I thought of something else............."I have friends who care and will be there to listen if I need them........................I have IMers who are like family to me!"      *"I have support!"*

Oh you have nooooooooooo idea what that shower meant....I was breaking my neck and back hanging over the tub to wash my hair..........Sitting on the edge of the tub to wash my legs, etc.................The real treat is going to be....................Jaccuzi BABAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> omg sweetie, I cant believe I havent been keeping up with this journal and your surgery, im so sorry
> 
> I am very happy you are feeling better **BIG HUGS**
> ...




Hi hon!  No need for apologies.  

Thanks for the hug..........can I get a BIG SQUEEZE too?  j/k

Yeah, I thought I wasn't going to return to IM...........but I got over the hump and I'm here.

With all the support I have from all my friends here at IM, I have no problems staying strong.............

************super BIG HUGS TO ALL OF YOU***************


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

y'all have a jacuzzi????? Kris and I want one..not financially in the cards right now....but one day....


So, you still cannot soak all the way under water then?

I rememebr when I was about 13, I chipped my hip, unsuccessfully trying to do a trick on my bicycle. (boys will be boys)
I had to take off the gauze pad every morning to shower. Well, the wound..leaked and dried intothe gauze. I had to pullthta away each day for like, a week. That was PAIN! THere was no easy way to do it. Just grit my teeth, squeeze my eyes shut and.....R I P!!!
IIIEEEEEEEEEE!!!!FUQ!
"No mom, I didn't say anything!"


----------

